# Finally Got a picture of my Rig - Snowplow



## Duncan IN

*Post a picture of your Truck and Snow Plow here!!!*

Well I have been wanting to for the longest time and I finally found the time to get my picture posted on here. Let me know what you guys think. 2000 Dodge Ram Diesel 5 Speed. 2001 8'2" Boss V plow. I have the touch pad controls and not pictured, I ordered a Deflector


----------



## CT18fireman

Nice setup. What is that truck in the background?


----------



## Duncan IN

*Another Pic*

Here is another Picture of My truck. The Dodge has the heavy duty springs with a one ton rear end. Not a dually though. I found this truck and just had to have it. It has been a reall blessing. Beats my 1970 C30 that got 7mpg and not alot of power. I am thinking about putting my Cell Phone number on the Front of the plow for advertisement. I also have an orange stobe light for when I am plowing.

If you have any pics of your snow plow please post them here, I love looking at all the rigs.

Thanks, Levi Duncan


----------



## speedracer241

*fine lookin dodge*

finally somebody adds a little class to the site first pic of a dodge i've seen on here. i also like to see what everybody is using. wish i had some pics of mine, maybe someday.

good post 
Mark K


----------



## GeoffD

Looks good, even though its a dodge. haa hee 

Geoff


----------



## PINEISLAND1

I was going to put a pic of my Dodge up, but when I had it developed I couldn't see the truck behind my pile of trannys.

Tommorrow I'll stand on my pile of rear ends to see over the trannys.


----------



## speedracer241

good one


----------



## Kent Lawns

Nice truck.

Why did you flip the plow lights right/left?

Why an 8.2' on that big of a truck?
(Not because weight, 9.2' is only 50# more and your flap weighs that much)


----------



## DaveO

*Ram*

Duncan,

Nice looking truck, too bad it's the wrong color....LOL I have the same in black. "01 2500 xcab cummins,4x4, auto, short bed, loaded. Just finishing up installing an 8ft Fisher setup. Will try to get some pix.

Dave


----------



## Duncan IN

*Plow Lights?*

Kents Lawn

What did you mean by- Why did you flip the plow lights right/left? The wiring harness will only allow you to install the lights one way. So I don't uderstand what you were tring to say.

I went with the 8'2" v because It is a new truck and this is the first time I will be plowing. I didn't want to over do it. I don't know what a truck can handle yet, not till I get behind the wheel and do some plowing. I do wish I would have got the 9'2 Foot makes a differance. I just don't want to overload a 25k truck just yet. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Highpoint

*Great truck AND color!*

We have 4 truck Excatly like this. All with Meyers though. 2 LB,Quad 3/4 ton, 1 SB,Quad 3/4 and 1 SB Quad 1/2 ton. We also have two more trucks that employees own. Both are 1 ton dually Quads. 1 white and 1 grey. Needless to say, we look pretty cool all lined up at Mcdonalds for breakfast. We hope to move into V plows soon. Good luck.


----------



## Kent Lawns

Duncan,

What I am trying to say is they're backwards.

Your passanger side headlight is on the drivers side.
Your drivers side headlight is on the passanger side.

The headlights are supposed to be the same contour as the steel round tube directly beneath them.

Obviously my inquiry was form related, not funtionality.


----------



## Duncan IN

*Kents Lawn*

Kents Lawn

My apologies to you, I looked at a pick of a boss plow and you were right. I thought for sure I had only one way to put them on. I went ahead and changed them around today and rezip tied everything.

I wish boss had a way to keep and pump and wires water tight on the plow. It rained today and alot of water was sitting in the headlights and Pump area.


----------



## Kent Lawns

Don't apologize to me, I was just curious. 

'course you'll have to post a new pic now


----------



## Duncan IN

Any more pics? It's funny how these posts always end up on a different topic. POST SOME PICS, PLEASE!!


----------



## Doctordo

Great looking truck. Had you had any problems with the front end yet. I just bought a used boss for this year it seems like it will work great.


----------



## DEISL

*nice grocery getter!*

Question: When your in scoop position, how does the plow react to a 8 inch curb???


----------



## plowking35

Nothing will really absorb impact on a 8" curb.
However the boss plows will hit a relief valve, and the plow will return to a straight position, and then the entire moldboard will trip forward when an obstacle is struck.
Dino


----------



## Kent Lawns

Actually if you hit a straight section of curb in the scoop it trips quite nicely.

The problem is if you hit the curb in the V or if you hit something in the *center* when the plow is in the *scoop* that a trip-edge or straight blade would be better.


----------



## DEISL

*too many bytes?*

id like to post a few pix but to no avail. this dang site wont accept my thig-a-ma -bites . any clues? 102,400???


----------



## slplow

Nice rig, I have some pics over at snow's sit.


----------



## Guest

Here you go Levi


----------



## rick barnes

Good looking rig not tobe left out I'm tring to attach a pix of my RAM

Rick

READY TO PLOW


----------



## Duncan IN

Dockboy, 
Thats a nice looking rig I saw some of those pics before, I noticed your eclipse TV, I am looking at kenwoods version for next year and I am thinking about getting a Color cam of of ebay (50-100$)and mounting it on the back of my truck for when I do snow removal. My truck has tinted windows making it hard to see when Backing up. 

I am getting nervous I have invested about 4500 in my plow and still no snow. (Indiana) Let it snow, let it snow!!! 

Keep up the pics guys!!!!

Nice truck Rick barnes


----------



## Guest

Levi,

That would be cool 

The only problem I can see is how and where to mount the camera where it would be stable and free from dirt and snow?

Greg


----------



## Duncan IN

Dockboy, I have thought about that with snow and dirt. I think it can be done just take some time to think it out and see what is all out there to choose from. I just want to have it since my truck is so long and I do alot of apartment complexes. I hate to back up into a vehicle


----------



## GLS

DEISL:


> *id like to post a few pix but to no avail. this dang site wont accept my thig-a-ma -bites . any clues? 102,400???*


 If you have windows, go into microsoft paint (start, programs, accessories, paint). Open the picture you want (file, open, then find directory it's in). Once you have the picutre open, save it as a jpeg by going to file, save as, then type the name you want, and underneath that choose jpeg (.jpg). If it still isn't small enough, open it in paint again, and click on image, stretch/skew, and reduce it to 3/4 or 1/2 (whatever size) by putting 50 and 50 in the boxes for stretch. That will make it half as big (hint, 75 for 3/4 of the size).

Hope that helps, I love to see everybodies pictures!

-Ryan


----------



## John DiMartino

I figured i would add my pictures here,in my signature,there are pictures of my 91 GMC 2500,it has the bradford 1 yd spreader in it in this pic,it normally is in the 89 GMC that has the Fisher blade on it.The 91 GMC has a western 7.5 pro unimount plow.and a U edge.My 2000 Dodge Ram has a Boss 9'2" V with a U edge on it,I made custom deflectors for all 3 plows.The blue 89 GMc 2500 has a 7.5 minute mount,and a powertrax locking differential.The Dodge plows unbelievable,going from the straight 7.5 to a 9'2" V has cut my plowing times on average 35%,most lots that took 1 hr take 35-40 minutes now.i cant wait to use it in a big storm.


----------



## pinch

Dockboy, I have used this setup on my Dodge for 10000 miles/5 months and it works great, I have set it up so I can see the hitch when hooking up my trailer, I use a Clarion 7" color tft screen mounted in the left mid airvent in the dash, easy viewing .


----------



## nsmilligan

Let's make this a DODGE page, Here's my 98 V10 Fisher EZ-V, Fisher tailgate spreader, and 7 pallets of Magic salt ( now 5 1/2)

Bill

Thanks OryanO it worked!!!


----------



## John DiMartino

Im having a hard time saving the pics to JPEG,it wont allow me to save it that way,I wish this computer resmebled an internal cumbustion engine,or a plow blade a little more,arrgg!.


----------



## nsmilligan

Hey John, print off OryanO's post and follow the directions exactly,
all computers should be able to handle jpeg format if you have windows, and if an old F-rt like me can pretent he's computer literate, anybody can!

Bill


----------



## John DiMartino

I cant do it,everythign works up to the point of paint,then nothing,I think my puter has a problem,even though norton says no.I cant load anything right,its getting annoying now,thanks for your help,to see them,just click on my signature.


----------



## GLS

If you are trying to save the picture to jpeg format, and don't find it on the list (Save as type...), just put *.jpg* at the end of you filename. It should look like this:


----------



## John DiMartino

Thanks Oryan, the puter will not allow me to put in Jpeg,even though it says its in JPEG format.there are 4 choices,JPeg isnt one of them,and you cant erase it and put Jpeg in,thanks again.


----------



## BOSS Adam

nice lookin rigs


----------



## pinch

Ok, heres my Dodge


----------



## Guest

pinch,

Great place to mount the camera

What happens when you are out plowing and it's snowing? That place on my truck fills up with snow

Bill,

What do you mean "Let's make this a DODGE page"









Greg


----------



## sidewing

Hi there:

FYI thought you might like to see a picture of our truck working. 

Plowing just under a foot of snow, both blades fully used as we're opening the road up. 

Reg


----------



## sidewing

*sorry, image size on last post was WAY too big*

Hi:

Sorry, I overdid the image size on the last post.

Let me try again!

FYI, truck is a 2001 Ford F250 Diesel with a 7.5ft Western Pro-Plow.

Reg


----------



## pinch

Dockboy, 
There is a visor covering the lense when not in use (turns on by putting in reverse or manual by a switch), the lense is also heated like side mirrors so there is no problem with snow or dirt covering the lense.


----------



## sledhead

*Sidewing*

If my eyesight is'nt failing me, 
It looks as if the front wheels are at a hard right turn. 
Is this to correct for all of the "side force" that a wing like that puts on the truck?
Just wondering.

Sledhead


----------



## CT18fireman

Wheels look pretty straight to me. Never know how they were driving down the road.


----------



## gene gls

Sidewing:

I have been thinking about a side wing for my Mitisi. What brand is it?? Would you buy another? Do you haul a lot of weight to compansate for being pushed side ways by the plow? Nice set up!!

If the weather keeps up I may not get to try out my Mitisi.

Gene


----------



## Guest

pinch,

Awsome 

Where did you get the camera?????? 

Greg


----------



## pinch

Dockboy, I got it at my local Clarion dealer, look at http://www.clarion.com.au/Surround/specs.html
its the CC-951E camera and the CJ-970A monitor that I use.


----------



## CT18fireman

they are made by a company called sidewing http://www.sidewing.net/

I have looked at there site and they have a well made product. I would think with a small truck you would need a good amount of weight in the back of the truck to handle the side force. Bigger trucks such as those run by state dot's often run one or two wing plows.


----------



## Mike Nelson

Two cool things here,the camera and the side wing  

My question on the side wing is what is the overall width of the truck and wing?Here in NY if it is over 8'6" you will need a snow permit.Anything to make more money for the state. 

Keep the pics coming


----------



## CT18fireman

Mike the wing retracts so will that allow it? I would think you would only open the wing when plowing. Not sure how the laws are in NY though.


----------



## Mike Nelson

Thanks Ct,
I should of went to their web first before asking the question.
It seems great if you did a lot of roadways.
Happy Holidays


----------



## CT18fireman

I would think roadyways, some larger commercial lots and condos where long runs are. Plus with the wing hanging off the side you could actually push windrows on long drives back without having to drive off the road.


----------



## sidewing

Hi everyone:

Thanks for your interest in Sidewing, I'll see if I can't answer some of the questions. Sorry if the post is long, I'll try to keep the answers short.

FYI, I was driving the truck for most of the pictures, and have done many hours of plowing now with Sidewing in different circumstances so I have a pretty good idea how it behaves and operates.

1. Counter-steering- I think sledhead was wondering, but the truck wheels are actually pointed straight ahead as we're plowing a rare straight section of the road in this picture. Sidewing doesn't affect the steering of the truck at all, under normal plowing conditions.

2. Weight- we have NO weight in the back of the truck, other than a foot of snow and a small toolbox. The truck doesn't need it, never spins the wheels and is completely stable in plowing.

3. Which trucks will it fit- Gene gls asked re: a Mitsui. Our center frame mount is designed to be universal, but might require a bit of adjustment for the smaller frame rails. Other than that, you need a frame-mounted trailer hitch and Sidewing should fit your truck. Sidewing has been used in Europe for years on Nissan King cabs and similar sized-trucks, and works very well. Sidewing is specifically designed for North American 3/4 and 1 ton pickup trucks, but should adapt easily to smaller trucks.

4. Width- Mike Nelson was correct, maximum vehicle width in both U.S. and Canada is 102" (8' 6"). On our truck, with Sidewing folded up against the body for transport, the truck is around 96" wide, well under maximum width. We have driven our truck from Ontario, Canada to Rhode Island with Sidewing on, have almost 40,000 kms overall with the plow attached and no problems or issues at all.

5. Uses- the obvious use of Sidewing is for roads and lanes, where you can competely clear a 2-lane road AND SHOULDERS in 2 passes as we are doing in these pictures. It is also extremely useful in small and medium-sized parking lots.

Typically, as windrows pile up you plow with less and less of your front blade. So, with our 7'6" blade we are often down to 4' per pass. Using the extra 4' clearing of Sidewing doubles our clearing width, cutting in half the time required to clear a lot. We plowed a large fairground lot with about 8" of snow in about 20 minutes, and the usual time for a local contractor is over an hour.

The video will explain this all better, but in the meantime I have posted another picture of Sidewing so you can see it from a different angle.

Reg


----------



## BOSS Adam

Pinch how much $ is the clarion with the camera and monitor, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## pinch

BOSS Adam here in Sweden I paid $ 1500 for the complete setup
it should be a bit cheaper if you drop the widescreen tft and go with a regular, but I watch dvd on it when business is slow


----------



## GLS

On the city plows we have around here, a lot of them use sidewings...When the banks on the side of the road get tall, they use those to push the pile further away from the road...My question is, can you do this with your sidewing, extended in the up position?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## sidewing

Hi OryanO:

Yes, Sidewing will work to bench back snow when lifted and extended.

The large trucks can independantly control the front and rear heights of their wings as well as having larger and longer wings, so they are more effective in this operation.

But, we have used Sidewing to bench and it works quite well in this application. 

Reg


----------



## Pelican

Here it is boys and girls, the plow we all love to hate, BLIZZARD!


----------



## Pelican

Wha' happened???


----------



## John DiMartino

Im going to try this again

(Hope this is the one you wanted.....~Chuck)


----------



## Pelican

I have attempted to upload an invalid type of attatchment....

It says jpg here.


----------



## CAT

How do you like plowing with the dodge?
I have came across some problems.
this is my first on site


----------



## BOSS Adam

welcome cat


----------



## Pelican

Maybe this time...


----------



## Pelican

Success at last !!!


----------



## BOSS Adam

It worked pelican good job, nice looking truck, what are the specs of ur truck


----------



## Central WA Plow

And yet another BLizzard! 
And yes, I own two of them. Great plows


----------



## A.L. Inc.

Pelican-
Nice set up! Have you been happy with the Ford? I've been in the market for a new truck. Can't decide between Ford and Chev. I'm new to Plowsite and have been enjoying surfing lately. Have A LOT more time on my hands now that leaf clean-up is done and there's no snow! Mike


----------



## Pelican

It's an '01 F-350 PSD C/C SRW XLT (enough letters?) with an Alum-Lite dumping flatbed. The only issues I have with the truck are the handling and the seat. I've been playing with tire pressures and added Timken load boosters and that improved the handling but it's still not as good as my '97 F-350 dually.

The 40/20/40 seat side bolsters rub the underside of my thighs and are uncomfortable, some say it's due to my height, I'm 6'4".

I haven't plowed with it yet but it's sounding like my truck won't look like that after Sunday.

Central WA, you better wear body armor around here, these plows catch a lot of flack.

KentLawns, are you listening??

A.L., Welcome to Plowsite!


----------



## sledhead

*Pelican01*

Nice looking rig you got there bud.
How wide is that blade?
Maybe its just the angle that the pic was taken from, but it looks to be about 10ft. wide.

Sledhead


----------



## HandyHaver

updated pic. new for 2002 are the prowings & the mini fogs mounted in the grille. now if I only get a chance to try it out this year!!!


----------



## DaveO

*Flak jackets*

Pelican,

"Central WA, you better wear body armor around here, these plows catch a lot of flack."  Good one....LOL

Nice truck. I agree on the older 350's being a little better in some areas too.

Dave


----------



## Pelican

Sharp eye, Sledhead, it's extended to its ten foot length. For those of you who aren't familiar with this plow (can there be anyone left?) it has hydraulically extendable 1 foot extensions which can also cant forward to form a scoop. Check it out at the Blizzard home page

Sharp Ford, HandyHaver!


----------



## HandyHaver

thanks pelican, right back at ya!!!


----------



## mtnbkn9

I finally have a picture of my truck, no plow on it because as you can see the grass is still green. I'm still hoping for snow. Looks as if the midwest was missed altogether this year. Maybe next year!!!


----------



## Guest

Keep them Ford's coming boy's









pinch,

I know it's not as nice as your camera, but I was thinking about one of these. It will conect right to my display unit as it is.http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAP...&showTutorial=0&ed=1010511405&indexURL=0&rd=1

Greg


----------



## Duncan IN

*Dockboy*

I would go with the clarion, Heated camera would make it worth the money. Can't wait till next year to pick up my Kenwood TV system so I can do the same. I really want it so I can hook up to the trailer with ease. I unhook about everyday.


----------



## Maverick

*No Ford here!*

Had to spoil your fun Dockboy. JK LOL


----------



## pinch

Dockboy, the Clarion camera has heated lense and motorvisor, the visor is needed for bad weather driving, but its all up to you and maybe you can figure out a good solution with the other camera. Good luck and let us know how it goes.

The thing I love with my camera is that it has a wide angle picture(maybe poor english ? ) view angle horiz 118 degreesand vert 89 degrees, when backing around corners I can see any oncoming traffic as soon as my rearbumper is peeping out around the corner =)


Duncan IN, the camera makes hooking up trailers really easy, I hook up to alot of different trailers.
Also I will get my horsetrailer this summer with camera both inside(to see the horses) and at the back( to easy parking ).


----------



## sledhead

Look everyone.........SNOW!!!!!!!!
Hey Maverick? How much did you pay for the snow?
Im moving to Alaska.


----------



## Guest

Nice looking Cheby Maverick 
Did you buy that Buffalo snow on Ebay!!! LOL

pinch and Duncan,

I figured I'd try this cheapy one first. For $55 I figured I can't go wrong. Of course, I know me, I'll have to have the Clarion shortly anyway!!! 

Greg


----------



## mtnbkn9

Here is a picture of J. Hendersons and my truck.


----------



## mtnbkn9

Here is another pic...


----------



## GLS

Looks good...was that taken down at Ben Butterworth on the Miss.?


----------



## Pelican

Sharp stepside! Love the paint!


----------



## mtnbkn9

The pictures were taken on Ben Butterworth today...right before I posted them...The only thing is the stepside is purple...looks pretty good though....


----------



## J.Henderson

Thanks pelican...I like my paint too. There's nothing wrong with purple mtnbn9. Of everyone I know, mtnbkn9 has seen the inside of my truck more than anyone. He is my personal mechanic. I just wish I can use it now.


----------



## ceaman

Here is a couple of pics of my Dodge, BossV, and Custom Sprayer


----------



## mtnbkn9

Nice setup ceaman, What year is your truck?


----------



## ceaman

The pics are a little blurry my digital cam isnt working quite right?


----------



## ceaman

its a 2001, gas (360), 2500 Quad cab with plow prep, leather, power everything, & hide away strobes.


----------



## BOSS Adam

Nice setup Ceaman


----------



## John DiMartino

Nice truck Ceaman,I like your name,and # on the blade,how did you get leather,and a plow prep at the same time,you have to pick one or the other ,im 99% sure of that,I think DaveO tried to get both on his 2001,and couldnt.You must love those heated leather seats!,they sure are comfy.


----------



## DaveO

*Leather seats*

Johnny,

I have both leather and plow prep. I could not get the HEATED leather seats with the plow prep, for whatever reason. I believe it comes with the SLT+ pkg, which was unavailable with the plow pkg. Also couldn't get the 4whl antilock with plow pkg.

Dave


----------



## John DiMartino

Open mouth insert foot,thanks for correcting me,the heat is the best part about the leather seats,my dad's work great,they hare warm in 15 seconds.


----------



## ceaman

I don't have the heat either but I have a friend who works for a company who builds leather seats and he said he could get the pads and install them for me (I think he told me $75. for both sides) Dodge just warranteed the leather wich was showing wear marks in the seats (33,000 mi), just got 2 new seats yesterday. I picked the truck apart when they had it on the rack doing the tranny service yesterday because the wanantee is runnning thin.... They now owe me new swaybar bushings, front engine crank seal, tranfer case tailshaft seal, new front shocks, a front breakline, front differential cover leaking. They said no problem we will have all of the parts Thursday. they said they would have it all changed in an hour.


----------



## Pelican

Front crank seal in an hour???


----------



## ceaman

thats what they said.......


----------



## Tim1075

Got to put my truck to work today


----------



## Duncan IN

*Ceaman*

Hey I was wondering what kind of liquid you run in your tank for melting snow and Ice? Is it very expensive? I am not to far from you,... wait ya I am I just checked you are about 2 1/2 to 3 hours away.

I wish we would get some more snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

Maverick, are those turkeywings on that sno~way?


----------



## ceaman

duncan

I am currently running Ice Ban but looking at experimenting with a few other liquids as well. As far as cost I cant tell you because I was told not to publish prices anymore. Where are you located? lets meet for lunch.


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES

*try this again!!!!!!*

2001 f150 7700 series 5.4 7'6" boss


----------



## hubb

*Pics to big*

Go to cnet and down load one of the freeware picture programs. They have several or you can buy one that does it all. Chances are you probably got one with your scanner or camera that will resize your picture. Email me and tell me what program your using and I might be able to tell you how.


----------



## Maverick

Plow Kid,

No they're not Turkey Wings. My dealer has them lazer cut at a local shop in Anchorage. He threw them in when I bought the plow. They work good.

Jeff


----------



## Jon Geer

Here's the baby of the fleet.


----------



## hubb

*Heres mine...*

Up Close and personal. 1995 1ton, big block (454), 5spd, 9' Sno-Way w/down pressure on the front and a Meyer E-Z flow, swing away spreader out back


----------



## plow4u

*My plow truck*

Here is a picture of my truck. Since the photo I have replaced the Meyer spreader with a Tyrnex 1075 swing away. I know you guys don't like Dodges but this is my second one and haven't had any trouble. Guess it because of having one operator on it maybe.


----------



## Nova

1998 GMC Sierra 1500 Z71 6.5L Turbo Diesel
Western UltraMount 7'6" w/CabCommand


----------



## Nova

1998 GMC Sierra 1500 Z71 6.5L Turbo Diesel
Western UltraMount 7'6" w/CabCommand


----------



## Maverick

*Still plowing*

We got another 10 inches last night. More pics on web page link.


----------



## Duncan IN

*Nova*

Do you offer a Blue Light Special?


----------



## GMCplow

2000 GMC 4x4, Meyers 7.5


----------



## snow

Just bringing this to the top. I have some photos of my truck from the one storm this season, but they're on my other computer.

Does anyone else have any more truck pix?

Bryan

My truck looks weighed down because at the time of the photo i had 2-3 yards unscreened topsoil in the back.


----------



## Shadetree Ltd.

Here is a pic of my 99 Ram without the 7.5' Fisher. We do not get a lot of snow but I have had zero problems to date.


----------



## Shadetree Ltd.

We picked up this truck right at the begining of last winter season and decided to wait before we installed a plow on it. It is a 99 350 PS 6spd. We will be instaling a 8.5' Fisher V plow on it in October this year.

Scott


----------



## SnowGodFather

Another Dodge.

The tailgate spreader is now a v box (not shown)

Other Dodge in the back ground has a plow also


----------



## GLS

The plow needs a new paint job, but here it is:


----------



## oakhill2000

There are some nice trucks on here, of course the chevy's and GM's are the best but they are all good as long as they are American! Duncan how do you like the Boss V, have you had a chance to try it out yet? Does the V open pretty quickly? Also do they offer a hand held control for the V. I have a 8' Boss on my 96 GM right now and I have the hand held it is sweet. I just bought a new truck and I want to get a new Boss but not sure if I want the V or not. Let me know.


----------



## mike9497

you guys gotta help me out here.i have know clue how to post a pic.can someone take me step by step.i don't have that paint software you were talking about


----------



## oakhill2000

another pic


----------



## oakhill2000

when you post a reply it says "attach file" at bottom of page. Click browse and find the picture you are looking for you can browse your whole hard drive and if the pic is too big then you have to put it into an editing program or paint or publisher and downsize the pc, then re save it and try again


----------



## wyldman

mike9497

Go here and download it,use it to resize your pictures so they are small than 102 kb.Saving it as a jpeg also will make it smaller.

http://www.acdsystems.com/English/Products/Downloads/ACDSee.htm?LAN=EnglishX50

Then post a reply,and down where it says attach file,click browse and find it on your hard drive.That's it


----------



## snow

Here's a pic of my truck last storm doing a touch up at a parking lot i plow.

Bryan


----------



## snow

Here's my the truck i recently acquired from a trade. I traded my 2wd 1978 gmc 3500 dump for this 1988 Toyota. I just did a new water pump, brakes, front caliper, crankcase seal, and some other misc work. I plan on putting a plow on this during the summer if i sell my ford.

Bryan


----------



## Grshppr

Two of my trucks. Its an old pic on the Ford has a 2002 Meyer Poly E60 7.5 ft now. (Plow on Ford in the picture was totalled in and accident. I have no current pics (no digital camera)


----------



## snow

This is a photo of Mike_tech's 1972 Hough 30 wheel loader. He recently acquired this and has put a lot of work into it. He just had the glass put in, and has done a lot of electrical work on it. I think he's getting tires for it this week. He wants to get a 10' or so plow and make it a pusher.

Bryan


----------



## mdb landscaping

wow, great thread. i like seeing everybodys rigs. gives me ideas 
heres mine:


----------



## JohnnyU

heres mine. 1991 K1500 western 7.5' Pro, Swenson POS spreader (works, but ain't the prettiest one out there) 350-700r-4(rebuilt) Homemade 3"rollbar, dual batteries, Bridgestone Duelers, lots more, its an addicting hobby...


----------



## windmill

My pic will be on soon, got to go to Grshppr to get it scanned. Hey Grshppr were those pics taken on my yard? Love all the pics, and you're right mdb lots of ideas but I'm still waiting for one on a VW.


----------



## BRIMOW525

95 k2500 meyers c-8


----------



## BRIMOW525

other truck 83 C3500 8 footer and buyer spreader


----------



## mike9497

not a good pic but my camera is not working right.i think its the software.this is a pic of my big toy.it came out of an add i ran about 2 years ago. had my other truck on the right side of that one so im trying to get that on here also


----------



## SnowGodFather

Here's my V Box to go with my truck on the last page back.

It replaced the pro flo.


----------



## windmill

Finally got my pics. '89 GMC Standard. Gas. Hasn't let me down yet (the plow OR the truck)


----------



## windmill

Finally got my pics. '89 GMC Standard. Gas. Hasn't let me down yet (the plow OR the truck). Should have cleaned the blade, oh well you get the picture


----------



## Duncan IN

*New Update!*

Hey Guys here is a new update on my truck I have since got new tires, Decals, 100 Gallon diesel tank/toolbox for the truck. For the plow I have got a polyurethane edgeand deflector. The u-edge makes a big difference. Not as hard on my truck. Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Duncan IN

*Pic 2*

I will post 4 pics


----------



## Duncan IN

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Duncan IN

*Pic 4*

I had a piece of alluminum cut to hold the u-edge in place. You really have to tighten the bolts to keep it from going anywere. Tommorow we are to get 3-7 inches so hopefully I can get some pics of this thing in some snow. It has been out 5 times so far. Just enough to pay for the plow :-(


----------



## windmill

OK NOW i HAVE TO STOP LOOKING AT THIS THREAD. I ask each day not to be led into temptation and then I see these great trucks and am tempted to go out and buy some new things. Now how do I get it past the wife, lie? See. . . this thread it not good for me . Maybe I'll just peek in once in awhile. Nice truck Levi. I'm jealous.


----------



## landscaper3

Some of our rigs


----------



## landscaper3

1


----------



## landscaper3

2 (this one for sale!!!!!!!)


----------



## landscaper3

3


----------



## landscaper3

4


----------



## t4dodge

> _Originally posted by Duncan IN _
> *Any more pics? It's funny how these posts always end up on a different topic. POST SOME PICS, PLEASE!! *


Here's something different...








1999 Toyota Tacoma / Fisher 6.5'

http://ttora-ne.com/old_site/plow.htm


----------



## mike9497

t4dodge

i started out with a truck like yours.it was an 86 red raised up 4 inches with super swamper type tires and a meyers plow.you brought back memories of my high school years.....lol lol


----------



## Duncan IN

This is for the guys who have been PMing me . The deflector has been painted using stencils. It has been doing really on holding up. .. Just don't use decals that stick on becasuse they don't last long when applied on rubber.


----------



## long0

I don't know how I missed this thread earlier, but anyway here is one of mine.


----------



## long0

And one of Santa


----------



## long0

And my first plow truck (Yes, I still use it)


----------



## GesnerLawn

1985 Chevy K-20 w/ 350 3 speed auto and 4.10 rear. Has Fisher 7.5 foot SpeedCast plow. I also have a 2003 2500 HD but no plow yet.


----------



## Ohiosnow

*Here's mine*

I thought I posted here already but I checked & it's not here so

Hey it's not here well I got it to work below:waving:


----------



## Ohiosnow

*Try again*

:waving:


----------



## Ohiosnow

from the back


----------



## gordyo

Here's a couple pics of my stuff


----------



## gordyo

1999 F-250 Lariat


----------



## gordyo

1993 F-350


----------



## gordyo

1995 Chevy K-2500


----------



## gordyo

2000 F-450 with the old sander on it:


----------



## gordyo

1988 JD 210c 4x4:


----------



## gordyo

1990 JD 1070:


----------



## gordyo

1995 JD 855:


----------



## gordyo

And the newest addition a 2001 John Deere 344H loader:


----------



## BRIMOW525

just a couple of rig huh gordo? heres a new pic of mine today 1-16-03 before the storm. 2pm


----------



## BRIMOW525

95 K2500 C-8 meyers 83 Gmc C3500 8' swenson speader plow (yes it is!) with wings and buyers spreader.


----------



## gordyo

> just a couple of rig huh gordo?


Almost forgot the Bobcat:


----------



## John DiMartino

Nice rigs everyone. Duncan great idea with the lettering-dont mind if i "borrow your technology" do you . Gordyo,you got one nice fleet of trucks/equipment.


----------



## Duncan IN

John DiMartino, Feel free. It has been doing a really good job at holding up in the weather.


----------



## Mike 97 SS

Nice trucks guys. Gordyo, Id say you have a big fleet of vehicles there. Id like to know what size plow is on the older Ford dump truck and the Ford 250 pickup. Also, how does the Chevy handle that heavy V plow? Did you beef up the frontend or anything? On the newer 450, I know its a 9' Fisher, but is it the HD one or the Municipal one? Thanks for the replies in advance! I know, I ask alot of questions, hehe, but I love trucks and plows. Mike


----------



## slplow

Boy, I'll tell ya, you all have nice set up's.


----------



## okmetoo

Ok, I could not resist any more.

2002 f-250 super duty 5.4L with a western 7 1/2 ultra mount an cab command, western 1000 spreader.


----------



## okmetoo

another


----------



## 99SDPSD

here is the 550


----------



## SnowGodFather

A year ago pic


----------



## GesnerLawn

Here's the 2003 Chevy.


----------



## SnowGodFather

This one has a 7.5 western pro plow but we didn't get it on before dark. We were adding wings to it, makes it almost 10'


----------



## SnowGodFather

This is the white dodge I showed pics before this one is a now complete pic with everything on it.


----------



## SnowGodFather

Can you say awsome drive way truck?


----------



## SnowGodFather

Half ton with poly plow


----------



## Bonzai

Couldn`t resist, this is an old pic fleet has expanded since then.


----------



## windmill

Nice trucks SnowGodFather but I'm wondering why the plow is down on the Ford is is because if it were up the back wheels would come off the ground?    Oh, It's a Dodge and the blade is in the working position, sorry. Just kidding there are those out there who say you can't put a blade on a half ton, and I'm just jealous I don't have a Dodge, but then I don't have a Ford either so I'm half way there.


----------



## lawnkid

Nice pics fellas. Some day I hope to have as many plows like all of you  . Hey SnowGodFather, what year is that white 3/4 ton Dodge Regular Cab with the Western plow and IceBreaker spreader on it? Ive been looking for that exact same truck for over a year now and no one seems to have it in white around here. That's the truck I'm looking for cause I here they are awesome plowers form what the local guys say. Peace


----------



## SnowGodFather

I haven't had major problems with the blue dodge becuase of snow, but hauling to much weight daily causes more wear n tear than anything. Also if you don't load a full pallet of salt in it, seems to help out.

Lawnkid '98 Ram 2500. It turns great, even better with the 8.5' plow on it.


----------



## gssuperduty

There sure are alot of nice Trucks posterd here.... 
Hope everyone is making lots of money..... 
Here's mine taken during the storm after Christmas....


----------



## windmill

Nice Truck gssuperduty, I like the snow too, wish we had some of that here on the West Coast. Oh well the snow will come. Welcome to plowsite.


----------



## Jon Geer

*Trick truck*

Here's my first plow truck as owner of my own company.


----------



## Jon Geer

*Plow Truck*

Here's my second truck.


----------



## Jon Geer

*Plow Truck*

And here's another pic.


----------



## speedracer241

Hey Jon, nice fleet of Dodges!!!

Heres mine in good weather
Mark K


----------



## Pelican

gssuperduty, Howdy neighbor!


----------



## gssuperduty

Hey Pelican,
You have a nice fleet of trucks there....
We hit a dry spell....... no snow.......
Hope it does'nt last to long...
Its been too cold to snow . zero degrees when I got up this morning.


gssuperduty


----------



## KenP

Cummins power all the way


----------



## Bun Hauler

*pic*

picture of truck trying again


----------



## Bun Hauler

*jimmy pic*

Here is a pic of my jimmy in action


----------



## slplow

Here is my 2001.


----------



## slplow

And here is my 98.


----------



## John DiMartino

Nice trucks Scott.


----------



## Nailit1954

*Pic of rig*

Here is my 1997


----------



## NNJSnow

very bice setups/trucks everyone. i need to get a digi cam!


----------



## Mike 97 SS

Slplow, nice trucks. What size are the Fishers on each one? Does the 2001 have a straight or V? Mike


----------



## sno-mover

Great pictures, and Awesome trucks! keep'em comming please


----------



## Bun Hauler

here is my jimmy


----------



## phillyplowking1

How many times you gonna post that same pic?


----------



## SnowGodFather

He likes it, he likes it, he likes to haul buns.


----------



## SnowGodFather

Well I have a Ford too.


----------



## SnowGodFather

Stickplow truck.


----------



## mike9497

where is the plow son??????????????? no frame on that bad boy?????????????


----------



## SnowGodFather

> _Originally posted by SnowGodFather _
> *Stickplow truck. *


The frame is in the bed of the truck, on the frame is the plow.

All mounted up and weighing in uner 2#'s each.


----------



## mike9497

where are the brackets for the truck frame dude are those in the bed also


----------



## SnowGodFather

> _Originally posted by SnowGodFather _
> *Stickplow truck. *


Snow shoveler's truck. They use manual push snow plows. You carry them in the back of the truck.


----------



## mike9497

i c forgive my DUMBA**


----------



## JohnnyU

LMAO! stickplow= shovel, haha, a good one sgf!

Did you guys get anything from that storm that came through thursday? It tracked mostly south of us, but wasnt sure how far south it went.  *Think Snow*


----------



## SnowGodFather

> _Originally posted by mike9497 _
> *i c forgive my DUMBA** *


 Forgiven.

We got enough to burn off with salt. I wasn't ready to plow, worked on no sleep because weather guessers were once again "way" off. I am on their trash "hate" email list.


----------



## mike9497

i thought stick as in manual trans......lol lol


----------



## CPSS

Here's one of ours, 2001 F-250 PSD. 8.5' Fisher


----------



## CPSS

This is our 88 Dodge salt truck


----------



## slplow

Mike, the 01 has 8.5 straight with prowings on it and back drag blade. The 98 has a 8ft with a back drag on it.


----------



## wxmn6

My 1989 Toyota pickup 4WD with 6.5' Fisher Minute Mount snowplow.


----------



## Rob

great looking rigs everyone, thought I'd throw mine in.


----------



## Pelican

Rob, love your choice of truck! 

Your plow has me a bit confused though. The hoist looks like Diamond, but they have two chains. The plow doesn't look like a Diamond though, and is the wrong color for Meyers. What's up?


----------



## Rob

Thanks Pelican, I really like this truck 
As for the plow, it's a Curtis. It is a solid Orange-ish color. The quality of the pic is a little poor so it appears to have some blemishes which aren't there. The Curtis logo is on the left side, but is in the shadows of that pic.


----------



## JohnnyU

looks like a Curtis to me. Nice trucks!! 
Rob, how do you like the curtis 

*EDIT* lol, we must have posted at the same times, oh well


----------



## mike9497

curtis makes a nice push frame real strong.4 ft wide.wish if my western was 4 ft wide its 2 ft something...lol lol


----------



## Pelican

I've only seen Curtis at shows, no one around here uses them. 

Is the pump under the hood?


----------



## Rob

Mike9497,
That's exactly right, I used to run a western on my old truck. Got a curtis on this truck which is very similar in design, but as you commented the push beam is a bit beefier.


Pelican,
All the hardware is located in the A frame, back near the truck. So, it only requires one plug and you're good to go.


----------



## nben

Ok, couldn't resist. Here is our snow fleet

My truck 97 2500 (8.5' Fisher E-Z vee)


----------



## nben

97 HD 3500 with 9.5' E-Z vee, 10' DownEast Sander


----------



## nben

2000 3500 srw, 8' Fisher


----------



## nben

97 2500, 8.5' E-Z Vee (dad's truck)


----------



## nben

94 743B with blower, also have 7' fisher plow


----------



## nben

2000 Kubota L35


----------



## nben

1 of 2 Gravely 10HP walk-behinds. Also use 2 Walkers with 36" blowers


----------



## nben

95 HD with 9' fisher and 8' "homemade" wing, also 10' downeast ss sander


----------



## nben

And lastly, the conversation piece


----------



## GLS

That's a nice fleet of trucks you have nben


----------



## phillyplowking1

Yea really nice fleet there i especially like the chevy with the wing.


----------



## Shaper

*8' wing*

nben

Did you but the 95 3500HD with the wing or did you have it put on new at H.P. Fairfield? I used to have a 95 3500 GMC with the 8' wing, central hydraulics and stainless steel Swenson with dual hydraulic motors. I liked the wing it was a great time saver, used it exclusivley on private subdivision roads.


----------



## NNJSnow

nice trucks nben. Got a good looking fleet.


----------



## Pelican

OK nben, you've got our attention. 'Splain the wing. From the picture it looks like a scaled down version of the big trucks, but I don't see a lift cable on the rear.

How about some closeups of the front and rear towers, and a description of how you built it?


----------



## nben

OK, I knew someone would bite:

Shaper, 
This is not a H.P. Fairfield set-up. It is almost entirely homemade. The Blade was made by a farmer on the mid-coast area (Wiscasset?) back in the mid 80's. He did fabrication on the side. Everything else was fabricated by me. I did look at a few of H.P. Fairfield's but felt that they were not quite rugged enough for a truck with a loaded 10' sander. A few municipalities around here have them and have had a few problems.

Pelican,
It is put together just like the big ones. The rear is hydraulically lifted. There is a town in the area that fabricated their own set-up and gave me quite a few good ideas. Originally my father purchased the wing set-up from a farmer that did fabrication on the side. He (the farmer) installed it on our 1981 c3500 (yes, 2 wheel drive) back in the mid 80's. The rear frame mount was completely scratch built and the front section was that from Cox Manufacturing. We later installed it on a 1986 K3500, changing a few things here and there when we did it. When we upgraded to the 15000 GVW chassis, nothing was going to bolt up and it was obvious that it was going to easier to start from scratch. Last winter (not a lot of snow) I had time to do the research and get the project done (we were 2 seasons without a wing truck). We plow 6 private roads and find that a wing is helpful with shelfing, pushing back, and those dreaded cul-de-sacs. I will see what I have for pictures on my computer and try to take some more to post.


----------



## John DiMartino

nben,nice fleet of trucks.I love the wing plow setup.How do those 15K 3500's do in the snow,with both a wing,and a front plow,do they get stuck easy in the deeper snow?


----------



## nben

Here is a pic of the rear "post". Everything from the blade over had to be fabricated for this application. I looked at lots of the larger municipal trucks (they all run wings up here) and found a few smaller one to get ideas and to start the gears turning. Everything is geometry. Trick is, you want the plow to fold up tight to the truck, not hit the mirror or the side of the truck, be able to turn the front wheels full lock without interference, and not have any gaps for snow to go between the front blade and the wing. Also, the whole set-up is bolt-on. I looked at a few that were welded to the truck frame, but that didn't seem right. The wing trips 2 ways (the original set-up on the 1981 didn't have ANY trip). There are compression springs on the bottom push arm so the blade will "compress" towards the truck. Also the whole blade will "flip" forward much like a Western via a front pivot and a "pull" spring on a telescopic top arm. And yes, you can open the door with the wing down.


----------



## nben

John,
Surprisingly no. In fact I don't think either truck has been stuck yet this year. They aren't so great when they are empty, but that is to be expected. They both have the 6.5 diesel, which I think helps because the power seems to come on slower than a gas job. The 86 K3500 that we had with the wing was useless in 2WD. The 81 C3500 had a 292 I6 (yup!) and was ok as well, but not as good as these diesels are.


----------



## John DiMartino

Thanks nben,there are a few of those for sale.I can actually afford them,and they are a well built HD truck,I am considering one as they have good payload,and can take good sized spreader.I love those 19.5 rims,and huge rear disc brakes too.Ive seen sveral for well under 10 grand used now that look like they have some life left in them.Im sure weight is the key with them.


----------



## nben

Here is a pic of the wing "box" set-up. We had to switch from a minute mount system back to the old Fisher setup. I couldn't think of a decent way to make the system work with a minute mount. There is a tremendous amount of lateral push on the front, so it is important that everything is tied together well. I used 2x4 box to brace back to the Fisher push plates on the bottom and again on the top to go over to the headgear. Everything triangulates to the bottom of the slide, and than braces back to the frame behind the right front tire. Yes the front plow is electric over hydraulic, and in fact the wing is too. We were going to do central, but didn't think it was worth the expense on a five year old truck. Also, we already had the gas sander, so that also would have to have been converted. I mounted a Monarch pump and a third battery in the box under the body (see rear pic) and so far so good. I guess it isn't much diiferent than an electric spreader. In fact the box cover is the only thing that I had someone else build, because I have never (and am not equiped) welded aluminum.


----------



## nben

John, 
The brakes are great on these. Ideally they would be 4x4, but we work our trucks all year, plowing is only a small part of what we do. Also the 15000 GVW is key, because here in Maine you can pull a 10K trailer and still have a regular C drivers license (26000 or under combined) They hold the weight wonderfully. I'd like to say that we never overload, but I've seen a few scale tickets in the 20,000 range The only real problem that we have had is tranmissions, both have been replaced. GM rebuild all the way. 5 year-30,000 mile warantee:waving:


----------



## fordman

Awsome fleet of trucks. I'm still druling.


----------



## nben

Pelican,
Those are the best pic's I have right now. If it warms up tomorrow I will get a few more. It is just too cold to wash them right now (been putting it off alomst 2 weeks now )

Nate


----------



## mike9497

*nben*

that looks almost like my tenco husky wing only mine hooks more near the back of the cab.it was made tat way so u could run a under body scapper blade.my L9000 has a setup just like that one only its 44 inches at the lowest point.the wing and the front plow come off in one piece plus it hooks on by it self almost.they really cut the plowing time down.


----------



## snow

nben- WOW that is an awesome setup. I've never seen a wing on a small dump before. It looks like a great setup. nsmilligan has the sidewing plow on a dodge and that looks like a good wing alernative for a pickup because it tucks close to the body.

If i ever get into plowing private roads and my truck was in the weight range that it could handle a wing plow, i'd consider it now that i've finally seen one on a truck and heard feedback about it.


Thanks for your pictures, if you have any more i'm sure we'd all like to see them.  


Bryan


----------



## sno-mover

nben,
Great pictures keep'em commin.


----------



## Pelican

VERY ingenious!!! My Town Highway Dept. has a wing on a 6500 series GM, and when they try to wing back with that truck, it gets kicked sideways, not enough weight. Do you have that problem at all? How bad does the truck lean when transporting the wing?


----------



## HerkFE

nben, great fabrication work!!!


----------



## wyldman

Great job,looks like a factory made unit.I gotta build me one of those !!

I'll ask the same question again,does it tend to push the truck sideways ?


----------



## nben

No, the truck doesn't really get pushed around. If it were empty it probably would. If you come up against something solid (tree?) than yes, the truck will slide, but like anything, a little common sense goes a long way. The truck does not lean very much when the wing is raised. We had the local spring shop add an extra leaf to both the front and rear on the right side before we did the install. Also, I secure the vee box about 1.5" off center to the left.


----------



## wyldman

Thanks for the info.I would also like to see more pics as well,as I think this is a project I will be undertaking in the near future.It may help me save some R&D time,and help with the geometry.No rush though,whenever you get a chance.

[email protected]


----------



## nben

Wyldman:
Here is a picture with the wing raised. Not a great angle, but as you can see, the truck isn't ready to "flip". I will get a better shot for you later.

Pelican:
I saw the pics of your truck vac in the fab. forum. Ours is hanging in the background of this shot. Another "homegrown" project.


----------



## MLI

I just bought a new Chevy HD 2 wd diesel and was wondering how it would plow with a 9ft fisher....guess I know it will work now. Nice fleet of trucks you have there nben!


----------



## slplow

Nice set up nben.


----------



## Pelican

*Old iron!*

Here's a shot of my buddy's '79 Oskosh. It was formerly a '56 model, was refurbed by Oshkosh in '79 where they gave it a new VIN. It's got a 6 cylinder Cat, the same engine used in old 950 loaders, and has a top speed of 38 mph. Full time all wheel drive. It was owned by NY State (how'd you guess?) and plowed at an upstate airport that the State maintained. It used to be fitted with a 20' (no typo) straight blade to clear runways. My friend added the Zwack V-box.

It now pushes an 11' power angle blade which is stored at the highway garage we sub to. It had a power angle blade on earlier that had a hydraulic motor with a worm gear to angle the plow. There was a set of teeth on the a frame that the screw would grab and pivot the blade. Now he's got a standard piston type.


----------



## Arc Burn

Pelican,THAT'S a "snow fighter",your's looks pretty but that thing looks mean!Your's probably rides and handles a little better to


----------



## Nailit1954

What a tank!


----------



## speedracer241

Pelican,
Hows that do on the driveways?? 
Mark K


----------



## fordman

*Pelican*  
I guess those invisible trees wouldn't be a problem with a rig like that.


----------



## mike9497

my town has 6 of them 4 are sitting at the town dump.the other two they use to plow the public works garage.but my buddy who works there said they all run like new.they just enjoy using there new macks with tenco dump sanders.


----------



## Pelican

It's actually not too bad to drive, it handles more like a big tractor than a truck. It has a 5 speed straight stick, power steering, air over hydraulic brakes and central hydraulics. The 11' plow can be interesting on narrow roads, but when you see this thing coming at you, you GET OUT OF THE WAY! It's just slow and noisy, not much will stop it though


----------



## mike9497

rent the movie Jack Frost.best place to see one in action without going out in a snow storm.


----------



## Mike 97 SS

How about the movie "Snow Day", there was a big truck/plow in that movie that sort of resembled the truck above. Mike


----------



## mike9497

true but in Jack Frost the truck says Oskosh.its right in the very first few minutes of the movie.its got the 5 speed crash gear box i call it.


i'll tell you one thing.i miss hearing those trucks.they were still runing them in my town when i was 5.loud as hell.


----------



## JCurtis

*Mike9497*

Think your town wants to sell one?


----------



## mike9497

Jcurtis

if they ever do im buying them all.......lol...lol. those trucks would be perfect for parking lots where u have to pile up the snow.the ones at the dump need tires and new glass.hardly any rust.i know two of them have the screw type angling and one has a mechanical lift on it also.so every time i go to the dump i try to get one of the guys to fire one up.once my buddy did cause i had my L9000 so we just ran jumpers over to one of them and it took awhile to fire but when it did it sounded awsome.tons of black smoke.looked like a fire from a mile away lol lol.there are some other things there.motor grader back from the 50s.a old dresser with the mechanical lift blades.3 wheel roller or at least whats left of it.dresser front loader also which is really loud.its a gas unit.slow as hell but real loud...lol.i will try to get some pics in the spring when they open back up


----------



## realdon99

pics from feb 02'


----------



## sno-mover

realdon99,


----------



## hoagie

This thread is awesome... keep it going.


----------



## hoagie

One more...


----------



## Mike 97 SS

Hoagie, thats a beauty, I like it alot. What size Fisher is on there? Anymore pics? Post them if ya got anymore!! What motor is in it, V8 or V10? Stick or Auto? Mike


----------



## wxmn6

Nice truck and plow. Looks like a Fisher Minute Mount II. I would guess it is a 8' Fisher on a Ford F-250. Did I guess right?


----------



## Mike 97 SS

How do you know its not a 350 Steve??  Mike


----------



## hoagie

8' MM2 on an f350... hope to get some more soon!

On edit: v8 auto, thanks mike! Although the pic looks a little short, it is a long bed.


----------



## Mike 97 SS

What size gas motor? Auto or stick?  Mike

EDIT: Just read your edit, hahaha. Thanks for posting and please, more pics!!


----------



## gssuperduty

hoagie

That's a nice truck
How do you like plowing with it.....

good luck with it ,should make you lots of money.

More snow the better......


gssuperduty


----------



## mike9497

*HOAGIE*

that truck looks like a virgin????? new i take it???? did you pop the cherry on that bad boy yet?????? doesn't look like it.

P.S bring it to me.i'll break it in right for yah.your going to need a few cans of fisher yellow paint and a new cutting edge when im done.


----------



## Mike 97 SS

GS, looking at your little picture next to your name, your truck looks real nice too, any bigger pictures? Maybe you posted them a few pages back and I missed them? Post some if you have any. Mike


----------



## nsmilligan

*Trackless*

Here's a picture of the Trackless, have to try to get a pic of it blowing snow ( it can fill a tamden dump truck in about 3 minutes)
Can't beleive it's got over 1400 miles on it since Nov, all plowing or blowing.

Bill


----------



## nsmilligan

Not a very good picture of the fleet. big Dodge, little Dodge, Trackless, and skidsteer. We've based the Trackless out of my operators house in a sub-division, and store the pallets of salt there. The neighbors think it's great, now their road is the 1st one plowed, and their sidewalk the 1st one done, I was a little worried we would get some hassle from the local bylaw guys as we are stretching, the zoning bylaws a wee bit.

Bill


----------



## long0

It's pretty amazing, this post has been going for over a year now. First post was on 12/04/01


----------



## JCurtis

*My former Truck in its new glory*

This used to be my old Project truck. A $500 rust bucket.

Traded it to my mechanic Brother in law , now look at it.

I wish it was still mine.


----------



## JCurtis

*Another view*

This truck is in great shape now, Runs like a champ.

Its an 86 K30 , DRW with an 87 350 TBI and Auto trans.

Frame was repaired ( lots of new steel) new floor, fenders, inner fenders, hood, used doors,

new flatbed, it used to be Cab +Chassis with a salter just bolted to some *x* bolted to the frame.

Wish I had taken some before pics, but I didnt have a digital cam


----------



## ProSno

Nice truck Jeff and I'm a ford man but that sucker sure looks sharp. Its amazing what can be done to an older truck.


----------



## snow

Jeff-

too bad you didn't keep it. I'm sure if you had it would look like that though. My friend in greenwich with the blue GMC flatbed might sell it cheap. Email me for more info.


Bryan


----------



## JCurtis

I know my brother in law is planning on putting an extension on the spreader to get a bit more capacity. He hasn't had time to install the amber warning lights on the cab yet, and I am trying to get him to install led strobes in the rear of the flat bed and on the rear of the spreader so it can be seen better from the back. I also know he is planning on getting a 9' Fisher for this truck, he just happened to have this extra blade laying around. ( Maybe I can persuade him to go to a V.

Since it was just painted in the beginning of November, he didnt want to install any lettering yet. Maybe in the spring????

Snow, I still have your friends number, I may call him. Last time I did, he gave me what he thought he wanted to get for it based on what he had paid for it. Way too high for what shape its in.

I could buy this one back from my brother inlaw for less. Now if your friend has changed his mind, maybe we can deal. Let me know, maybe I will call him.

I did alot of work to my 86 K10 this year, and will be getting it painted in the spring. Now that I have a digital cam, I can take pics of its current condition and what it looks like when its all done.

I know Im gonna get killed for saying this, But I can't wait for spring!!!! I wanna finish up my K10.


----------



## JCurtis

*My 86 K10 - She aint pretty .... yet*

I had planned to get it fully primed before the endo of November, but it didnt happen, so now I wait for spring.

But it runs like a champ.


----------



## paul soccodato

jeff, thats a beauty!

makes me miss my 84 k-20


----------



## snow

Jeff- what color do you plan to paint it?


Bryan


----------



## ultimate lawns

Just had to add one of my trucks!


----------



## ultimate lawns

Hey guys,
Why does my picture go soo big? I want it to be normal like the others! Ill get some new pictures later!
thanks,

Ultimate lawns and more,


----------



## JCurtis

*My 86 K10*

Bryan, I may be a Chevy Man, but my Favorite quote was 
from Henry Ford who said

" I don't care what color you paint the cars ...as long as its Black"


----------



## JCurtis

*another shot*

and the seat will be recovered in black as well, It will get a blazer steering wheel on the tilt column I just installed.

Yeah, I know its dirty but its been to dang cold to clean it. Maybe tomorrow the spray wash booths wont be so busy


----------



## Chuck Smith

Jeff, a mid 70's Camaro or Z/28 wheel will bolt right on. I like them myself. Not too small, and no where near as BIG as the C/K wheels.

~Chuck


----------



## JCurtis

*Thanks Chuck*

I didnt even think about that possibility.


----------



## Plow Dak

Hi From Maine.
Just finished with a sloppy 6" storm here. Been looking at all the great equipment on this thread and figured a smaller version of you BIG guys might be an interesting change. It's a 96 Dodge Dakota 3.9 with a Fisher 7' Minute Mount and 420lbs. of ballast.
Been plowing 30 years and just joined recently and figured I'd better start getting involved. I like the upbeat attitude here with lots of great info.
Catch you in the threads. :waving:

Mike


----------



## Pelican

Welcome to Plowsite, Plow Dak! 

Nice little Dakota.


----------



## SnowGodFather

> _Originally posted by Pelican _
> *Welcome to Plowsite, Plow Dak!
> 
> Nice little Dakota. *


The black shur is purrrdy. Don't look like it did any work.


----------



## nben

*promised picks*

Pelican and Wyldman, sorry it took so long, I broke my camera and had to borrow one. Here is a close up of the bottom front support (2x4 heavy wall) that I ran under the Fisher head gear and over the push plates. You can also see the front slide. It is just a piece of 5" channel with 3/8 square stock welded on the inside to form the slide channel.


----------



## nben

Here you can see the whole front upright set up with the lift ram, cable, and slide. I welded a bracket onto the Fisher headgear so the top 2x4 support could bolt on. I also braced the two uprights of the headgear together with a piece of 3" angle.


----------



## nben

Here you can see the rear set up. It consists of two 4" square tubes over and under the frame. The bottom tube is welded to side plates on the outside of each frame rail, and the top tube is bolted. At the end of the tubes is piece of 5" channel with the pivot/hinge point attached. All of the pieces are bolted on so that it can be removed from the truck. I saw a few that were welded in place, but I didn't like that idea.


----------



## nben

another angle......


----------



## nben

and another......


----------



## nben

A shot of the drivers side frame plate with the two 4" tubes over and under. Pasenger side is similar, but the tubes stick out obviously...


----------



## nben

another shot of the top tube, the dump body is raised slightly.....


----------



## nben

another.....


----------



## nben

Last one. This is a back shot of the front. :waving:


----------



## mike9497

nben thats nice frame work on the back.my tenco wing is kind of the same but it goes under the frame.i like yours better.looks real tuff.


----------



## Pelican

Nicely done!

How much of that comes off for summer, and what does the truck weigh empty?


----------



## nben

We left it all on last summer, but we had intended to take it off. Empty, without the plow, but with the gear, it weighs about 10,100, depending if the tank is full or not. It is about 1000 pounds heavier than our other HD3500. Not too horrible considering this one has a 10' body, and the other one is a 12' rack dump.


----------



## Aldergood

*pics*

well let me give this picture posting thing a try...these are our horses..."scarlett" is a 1992 3/4 ton GMC seirra sle and the white one is the same only a few years newer and 1/4 ton lighter.


----------



## Aldergood

*guess not*

well I guess it doesn't like my pics either...oh well I'll try again when I have more time...it's been non-stop plowing this winter...and here we go again.........


----------



## wyldman

nben - thanks very much for the pics,it will help lots in my quest to build my wing setup.

Aldergood - your not to far up the road from where I live,nice to see some more locals on here.


----------



## dangerousdarren

here is mine (big ugly) hope to have plow mounted and working by next season
79 W150 w/ 3/4 ton springs, 4" lift, moser alloy raer axles, 4.10 gears, limited slip rear, locked front, tci tf727 auto trns, 360


----------



## 90plow

Nice trucks guys


----------



## Ryan Mull

Here is my plow rig for this winter...

IH Cub Cadet 782D, 15hp Kubota 3 cyl., 54" blade, 470lb ballast

Other snow mover is a '58 AC D-17 with 9' rear blade & I have a OLD manual angle blade for the front.


----------



## PetalsandPines

*Oh what the heck*

Here's my baby....97 F350 106,000 miles.


----------



## HerkFE

Here's mine.... daily driver, plow truck, horse puller, jet aircraft pit truck.


----------



## reformedlandscaper

Just when I thought I was done with plow trucks- this one fell into my lap! 99 f250 SD Powerstroke, 6 speed, Curtis 3000. The truck only has 6000 miles! Really honey, I had to buy it!!


----------



## sk8boss

*Rig Pic*

I saw some of you posted pics of your trucks, while I am sitting here doing nothing I figured I would post a pic of mine. Hope you enjoy it....
2001 Dodge Ram 2500 "Intense Blue"

This is my first time, I am new at this so if the pic doesnt show I am sorry....


----------



## D&S ServicesNJ

nice truck i like it


----------



## SnowMatt13

Good lookin' truck 

Happy plowing


----------



## A.L. Inc.

Sk8boss- Nice truck, I like the color. You getting snow there? Mike


----------



## ProSno

Finally caught two out of three trucks together


----------



## ProSno

Why not?


----------



## sk8boss

A.L Inc: I have been out 4 times this season. Just had bout 4-5 inches on fri...and they are calling for 2-4 today. I always say "Seeing the snow fall is like watching dollar signs falling from the sky" LET IT SNOW!!!

Is it me or do trucks look so much tougher with a plow? Nice rigs to everyone!


----------



## snowplowjay

Ok i posted it on its own thread yesterday but heres one pic of my Cherokee


----------



## hoagie

HerkFE: 

Is that Orange Plaza in Newburgh you're plowing??

NICE Fords brothers!!


----------



## HerkFE

Nope Hoagie....it's in Middletown, but you weren't far off! A company I sub for has several large department store lots. Keeps us plenty busy!


----------



## hoagie

Oh yeah... those lots in Middletown will keep you plenty busy. 

Looked sorta like the smaller plaza just off of 84 in "the burgh". 

I MISS NEW YORK!!!!!!


----------



## Snoworks

What a great thread! Ton's of nice looking rigs! 

I keep on visiting this thread to see what snow looks like!

Chuck B.


----------



## plowser

Here's mine, 2000 Dodge 2500. Bought it used back in late summer with only 16K miles. Sorry about the Meyer but it came with the truck Previous owner only used it a couple of times to plow his business lot.

BTW, guess I should introduce myself since I'm another new member. Sort of semi-retired. My plowing is mostly confined to friends, family, neighbors


----------



## Rooster

Plowser,
Welcome to plowsite.

Rick


----------



## NNJSnow

plowser great dodge. I see you have a full lightbar too. great truck. Webster, NY I acctually know someone from there heh.


----------



## SnowGodFather

Everyone has some great rigs.

I hope many of you guys have dsl or cable, so it loads up faster.


----------



## plowser

Thanks NNJSNOW. The lightbar is from Code 3. Five rotators, flashers to the front and an Arrowstick to the rear. Also strobes in the backup lights.

Small world I guess. I'm surprised anyone ever heard of Webster, much less knowing someone from here.


----------



## kipcom

Juat have to send this...Dodge fan :waving:


----------



## A.L. Inc.

Plowser- I've been to Webster. Went to school in SUNY Oswego and had a group of friends from there. One of their mom's used to cook for us on weekends, that was the best (compared to the dining hall!) Mike


----------



## NNJSnow

Kipcom Dodge Sport 1500? What size plow you have on there 7.6?


----------



## GLS

We finally got some snow around here Anyways, here is a pic in action:


----------



## lawnkid

Hey 0bryan0, 
that's a sweet rig. How many miles does that thing have on it. It looks brand new. Can I ask how much you payed. I'd be looking for something like that too for me. Nice pics too


----------



## GLS

lawnkid -- The truck currently has 65,000 miles on it. It has been plowing its whole life (7 years). I bought it early this winter for $10,000 (equipped with plow and dump insert). It has been great so far


----------



## penberth

> _Originally posted by snowplowjay _
> *Ok i posted it on its own thread yesterday but heres one pic of my Cherokee *


Hey Snowployjay:
How is the Cherokee for plowing? I am looking at a Western 6.5' plow for my 2000 Cherokee.


----------



## penberth

> _Originally posted by A.L. Inc. _
> *Plowser- I've been to Webster. Went to school in SUNY Oswego and had a group of friends from there. One of their mom's used to cook for us on weekends, that was the best (compared to the dining hall!) Mike *


What year did you graduate from SUNY Oswego....graduated from there in 1996.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

78' Ford Bronco Custom 400M C-6 NP-205 RC HP Dana 44 front Ford 9" with a spool in the back 35" tires and, C-8 Meyer snowplow
here's the plow, gotta love the 12" wide deflector 

























~Nate~


----------



## CPSS

Hey Nate, how about a little paint on that plow!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

gave it a coat in december, the gravel from the roads wears it off quick when plowing


----------



## windmill

Plowser, no one ever should have to appologize for their equipment. It's how well it works and handles that counts.
I know there's a guy out there who has this picture
 M________ plows but I'm fairly confident that he means Monster plows (those homemade jobs). Nice trucks guys. It will be nice to see a dedicated forum for all the pictures.


----------



## snowplowjay

LoL windmill   


Jay


----------



## captbo

Nice one!


----------



## plowser

windmill, I really have no complaints about my Meyer, it hasn't let me down yet. That was just sort of a tongue-in-cheek comment since I know there are a few people here who aren't real fond of Meyer's. With the winter we've had there's plenty of work for Western, Fisher, Meyer or anything else that will push snow.

Jim


----------



## windmill

Hey plowser I knew you probably didn't have any complaints about your Meyer I have one too, and can't complain I just like to tease the guys who secretly wish they had one too.


----------



## Plowzer

I use an F350. This would be a nice upgrade tho


----------



## Land Design

plowzer 

is that the truck from dieselstop.com i saw the same on on it awhile ago.


----------



## JCurtis

Ok, thats a nice truck for a Ford, but its too big for my accounts!!!

Besides its a Ford! never gonna own one of them


----------



## P&J Lawncare

My new truck plowing


----------



## P&J Lawncare

The salt truck


----------



## P&J Lawncare

The baby of the fleet


----------



## P&J Lawncare

Some more of the fleet


----------



## P&J Lawncare

and more


----------



## P&J Lawncare

more


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

Assuming those are from last night PJ? Saw one of your trucks pass by while I was plowing Taco Bell on Nevarre, got some pics of the beast & Andy's 3/4 ton dodge hemi...just got to get the film developed.

~Nate~


----------



## P&J Lawncare

I thought that was you, I would of stopped but 27 hours of plowing was enough for me


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

yea, I was fixing a broken trip spring, think I saw that explorer in a lot across from tony paco's on consaul @ front while we were going to the TB on front.

~Nate~


----------



## P&J Lawncare

I wish you wouldn't of mentioned Tony Packos because it sounds real good right about now.


----------



## John DiMartino

P&J,nice trucks!! I especially liek the Suburban,thats plowing in comfort.Is your salt truck 2wd,it looks like it is,and that spreader is nice.


----------



## cat320

I will second that nice looking fleet. Does look like a 2wd drive salter John .


----------



## snowfighterG

*Our oldest snowfighter*

Levi here's a pic of our oldest truck a 1991 Chevy. The Fisher yellow paint has worn off so many times we painted it a Western red. It's old but it still hanging in there!


----------



## P&J Lawncare

the salter is a DRW f-350 2 wheel drive, it acts like 4x4 when it is loaded with salt.


----------



## snowfighterG

*Here's the pic I hope*

The Blue Bomber


> Your snow is no match for our big yellow things!


----------



## KSP1

*Plow Pics*

Heres one of Our Pushers in action

Hyundai 770 w 16ft Pro-Tech


----------



## KSP1

*Heres another One*

My Other box

Hyndai 740 w 14ft Pro-Tech


----------



## KSP1

*Plow Pics*

Have to Toss in my Baby here


----------



## KSP1

*Plow Pics*

One of my Subs Rigs


----------



## snowfighterG

*help..........*

I can't seem to get a picture to attach can anyone help?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

from the 18th storm 

the beast and andy's 3/4 ton

~Nate~

\/ \/ how to post a picture \/ \/


----------



## Dynamike

*Me And My Cat*

Cat 246, Two Speed, Cab and Heat, Cold Weather Package and Blizzard Plow


----------



## Pelican

Dynamike, do you find you have adequate traction for plowing? I'm having troubles with my 248 and the snowblower spinning excessively. I had the same problem when using the bucket for plowing, it seems keeping momentum is key.


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*HELP*

Man i feel stuipd but i cant figure out how to resize my pics to post on this thread anybody wanna resize for me and help me out once again feeling pretty stuipd


----------



## Dynamike

*Traction*

Hey Pelican,


----------



## Dynamike

*Traction*

Try it again! No I don't have any trouble with traction unless Im
trying to turn while carrying a full blade of snow (with the wings in a scoop position) Is your machine a two speed? I may be way off here but I think the two speed gives you better traction because there is less torque to the wheels. Also we don't get alot of big snows here, the last one was about the max 12" -15"
we get alot of 2" - 4" stuff a three or four times a week. The Cat and Blizzard have honestly cut my time by 35 or 40 percent from using a truck and straight blade. Also your right on with the momentum thing.


----------



## Bigcee

Heres mine


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

*Re: HELP*



> _Originally posted by Pickering snow removal _
> *Man i feel stuipd but i cant figure out how to resize my pics to post on this thread anybody wanna resize for me and help me out once again feeling pretty stuipd *


I'll be more then happy to resize them send to [email protected]

~Nate~


----------



## snowfighterG

*blue bomb*

blue bomb


----------



## snowfighterG

*blue bomb*

blue bomb


----------



## captjack

*our cat and pusher*

this is our cat with a 10ft RCS SNOW PUSHER


----------



## captjack

one more pic of the snow pusher


----------



## captjack

here is one of the turk-key wings on a 8 ft western. This is the start of a very big pile of snow that we made with them. They work very well even on heavy snow.


----------



## captjack

more of the wings in action


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

*pickering's pics*


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing




----------



## Pickering snow removal

Thanks a bunch to nate for posting the fleet


----------



## SnowGodFather

Is that the boss standing there in the pic?


----------



## Mike 97 SS

I like those new Fords with the Western plows. To me a new truck in bright red with a red plow looks really good together. I guess Pickering Snow Removal thinks the same way I do with everything being red. A white truck and red plow look good as well together or even a black truck. Mike :waving:


----------



## John DiMartino

Pickering-- nice looking trucks.


----------



## Pickering snow removal

Thanks i do like everything to be the same and of course red is kinda my color it makes it easy to spot my trucks, The girl is my only child poor girl , she likes to be a part of the operation she gets mad if i dont get her up at 2am on a non school day to ride along she is a great spotter and once in awhile ill hand her the cab command and let her run the plow , shes getting pretty good at it i dont want her getting involed to much one of the many reasons i got started in the snow buss was so she can go to university of her choice , something i didnt have a choice of mine was the school of hard knoxs and boy have i learned


----------



## DIESELRAM30

AS SOON AS I FIGURE OUT HOW TO DOWNLOAD PICS OFF MY DIGITAL CAM I'LL PUT UP PICS OF MY 99 RAM 2500HD WITH A WESTERN 8 FT ULTRAMOUNT TRUST ME IT LOOKS BADASS CAN'T WAIT TO POST IT


----------



## penberth

> _Originally posted by Pickering snow removal _
> *Thanks a bunch to nate for posting the fleet *


How come no pictures of the Wrangler? I would like to see that as I am a Jeep dude. Thanks.


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*jeep pic*

Pen i will get a pic to nate of the jeep it stays onsite at a condo we maintain, The jeep has been a big help there because of the size of some of the drives and roads it made it hard to work the superdutys there, they were truely meant to plow bigger lots the jeeps small wheel base makes it a super little rig for handling those kinda jobs.


----------



## tim975

Sorry, little late on the pics guys, the railroad's keeping me busy.
Mike, you'll like these pics...


----------



## tim975

The plow came off my 97 GMC 1/2 ton, traded it for Big Red.


----------



## tim975

4:30AM Jan. 17. This is considered a lot of snow for NW Indiana, 16 inches by that afternoon.


----------



## tim975

*I love it!*

Pile stacked by Big Red. More pics to come later when I get the next roll developed.


----------



## cat320

Tim great looking truck your lucky you got one of thee good looking ones the 03's are crappy looking.How do you like the duramax/allison combo ?? I was considering getting one but when they changed to the 03 look they killed it for me.


----------



## tim975

Cat:

Thanks for the compliments! To be totally honest with ya, I love the truck, but yet I'm unhappy with it. I love the Duramax, but the Allison has given me a lot of problems. Since May of last year when I bought it brand new (25 mi. on the odometer), I just rolled 20,500 mi. and have taken it to the stealership 10 times. 3 times for the belt tensioner pulley rattling, complained 5 different times for transmission surging just before stopping and "neutral drops" from dead starts (most likely torque converter), steering vibrations and rattling going around curves like highway on-off ramps (done it since day one and I know it's not the tires, it's somewhere in the steering shaft). I've got so fed up with taking it to the stealership only for them to come back and say "we can't find anything wrong with it" and I know they're lying to my face. A lot of guys with the 2500HD trucks have had similar problems with their trucks as well. Keep in mind that if something goes wrong with that Allison, GM dealership technicians are not allowed to work on them; it gets pulled out of the truck and sent to Indianapolis to get worked on, which means a longer down time. I love the design of the '01-02 trucks, and have to agree with you on the '03's, just doesn't look right. IMHO, the GMC's don't look too bad. Also, the 2003 model requires emission testing; it's the first year with catalytic converters on diesels (I don't know if the Ford or Dodge are that way too). I've been a die hard GM fan for as long as I can remember (my mom's side of the family works for GM in Michigan), and have never had problems with our vehicles, up until now with mine. If you're looking to get one of these trucks, do some research on it, you may change your mind. For you and those of you that haven't heard about it yet, try this website:

http://www.62-65-dieselpage.com/

There's a wealth of information about the 6.2L, 6.5L, and the Duramax Diesels. Click on the Diesel Page.com Forum, there you'll find all the information you need from the guys that have these trucks and the problems they've had. Good luck to ya! BTW, I've seen a lot of awesome rigs you guys have, keep the pics going!


----------



## Mike 97 SS

Tim, you're right, I do like those pics!! Red and red, my favorite combination, hehe.  Nice truck, very nice. As was said already, great pics guys and keep em coming!! Mike


----------



## penberth

*Re: jeep pic*



> _Originally posted by Pickering snow removal _
> *Pen i will get a pic to nate of the jeep it stays onsite at a condo we maintain, The jeep has been a big help there because of the size of some of the drives and roads it made it hard to work the superdutys there, they were truely meant to plow bigger lots the jeeps small wheel base makes it a super little rig for handling those kinda jobs. *


Thanks Pickering. I am picking up a Meyer 6.5' poly tomorrow. Getting a good deal on it. First plow for me. I know not too many people like Meyers...but I can't pass up the price. Take it easy!

Bryan


----------



## kipcom

Indy storm 02/23/2003 8-10" & 20 to 30 mph wind..that was a blast Dodge 1500 w/ 7.5 BOSS SD,,notice how it sags down the front  I am putting on the 3/4 ton springs asap.


----------



## drobson

Here's a pic of my 1999 F350 with the Fisher MM2...


----------



## drobson

Ok, didn't work.. another try.


----------



## drobson

and the front view....


----------



## P&J Lawncare

Drobson
no cutting edge?


----------



## JCurtis

*No Scratches or rubbed worn areas ...*

Was that the first storm for that truck and plow?


----------



## John DiMartino

drobson,nice truck, Jeff,the rt side moldboard is peeled over a bit in the middle,so he must have mande some $$ with it,it does look new other than that.


----------



## timsjeep

First night with the digital. Had fun. Enjoy. 
PS - This was the first 5" of 14" total for the night.

If you are not registered at imagestation, it free and only takes a few seconds to do. Tim

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290587529


----------



## drobson

I got the plow new in November, it's been used quite a bit over the past season, but mostly for driveways and a couple small commercial lots, so it doesn't really take a beating. I was told by the Fisher dealer to use it for one season before I put a cutting edge on it, I will get one in the off season this year for it.


----------



## JCurtis

*I was just kidding....*

I could tell that your plow has been used... a little,

I was just breaking 'em on you.

Good Luck with the Ford, my brother loves his F350 extended cab shortbed.

He keeps trying to convert me over to the Dark side, and unless Chevy and GMC get rid of that sh---y 2003 front end look, I may just consider switching over.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

Some pictures of the plow and the truck

http://community.webshots.com/user/gbailey621

ChevyHD4x4


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*service truck*

pickerings service truck trying to learn to resize lol


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*too small*

thats too small


----------



## Pickering snow removal

inside


----------



## Pickering snow removal

sorry inside again


----------



## Pickering snow removal

i think iam starting to get it


----------



## chtucker

Here are some pictures during the daylight (just for you Jerre).


----------



## chtucker

And another . . .


----------



## phillyplowking1

chtucker >that trucks lookin REALLY GOOD.


----------



## chtucker

THANKS!


----------



## sno-mover

Chevyhd, nice truck, and awesome hot rod  

Chtucher, nice rig also:waving:


----------



## Pelican

ChevyHD, I'll bet Dale wouldn't mind racin' *that* truck!!!


----------



## Jerre Heyer

Howard, 

What do you think should you go for the side wing? Removable side window glass option....

Nice scenery...... Truck looks good too. Thanks for the picts. Got the printer running one out for the wall.

Jerre


----------



## WOODY367

Heres my rigs after the Feb. 17, 2003 storm. Which dumped 21" on centeral Long Island. 81 F250 W/ 8' Fisher and 1949 
Farmall Cub


----------



## Pelican

Nice clean Ford, neat little Farmall.

I liked that style Ford, I had an '81 F-350 pickup that finally took a forced retirement in 2001. A real workhorse.

How far out on the Island are you?


----------



## WOODY367

Pelican

I am in central Nassau county. The Ford is a workhorse but the bed has a bit of rust. The cab is clean. I am putting another bed on and painting the truck as soon as the weather gets warmer. I have a clean bed from an 88 to put on until I find a clean one for that style.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

how bout a nice avatar Howard..........if anybody else wants one made of your truck just send it as an attachment in a e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## snowplowjay

HEY Woody lemme know when your ready to sell that bad boy. Im in love again. My dad had a blue F150 with a fisher. Looked nice and clean like yours. Id love to own another one. 



Jay


----------



## P&J Lawncare

I had to buy lunch ($400) but I got most of my drivers together for lunch. Three of my guys were busy so here is my crew minus 3 trucks and my bobcat guy.


----------



## P&J Lawncare

One more


----------



## JohnnyU

Thats a pretty impressive crew P&J!!  

-John


----------



## mdb landscaping

too many fords awesome fleet of trucks. bet they move a ton of snow.


----------



## SnowGodFather

All them plows are yellow except one, and a few have a caution light.

Looks good.


----------



## P&J Lawncare

We run mostly fishers and the one red one is a western bought by jim (he has two of the trucks in the picture) before he saw my v-blade in action, he bought a fisher v blade this year and I see him buying another one in the future. All of the trucks have some sort of flashers on them most of them run hideaway strobes but you can't tell by the pictures.


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*fords gotta love em*

PJ love the fleet love the fords nice mix , Woody also nice ford truck and my color to just a fyi i have a 86f250 looks just like a twin to yours the box you can use one all the way up to 97 250&350 i have a 97 box on mine i know all the interchanges say diff but trust me the box is a dead match seam lines match perfect has well i went this way cause its hard to find a rust free box up here for that age of truck.


----------



## Pelican

There was a slight change in the Ford bodies in '87, there is a flare around the wheel opening that wasn't there prior. The bodies interchange otherwise and all else matches. Only a Ford purist will notice the difference.


----------



## 90plow

Those all yours P&J


----------



## P&J Lawncare

90plow 
Half are mine the other half are my subs.


----------



## Joel B.

I hope you haven't forgotten about this thread and check out my truck.

Thanks,

Joel B.


----------



## GLS

Nice truck Joel. What is the size of that unimount, 7.5'?


----------



## SnowGodFather

Looks like a 7.5 to 8' poly plow, but from the front can't tell if it's a pro or not.

Have you plowed with that yet?


----------



## Joel B.

Thanks for the interest, guys. The plow is a 8' Pro-Poly and I have plowed with it, works great. "They" are predicting 3-6" tonight so I might get another chance to try it out.

Joel B.


----------



## SnowGodFather

I got a 7.5' and found a parking lot stop wit it on the first trip out, got a small gouge in the poly about 14" long from edge inward. Wasn't happy about it, but those unseen objects just have a way of jumping out at you.

I love the poly plow, just wish Western would make them wider.


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*3-5-03*

ok trying this camera again


----------



## Pickering snow removal

ok my last try sorry for the crappy pictures iam gonna apply my new found plowsite lessons


----------



## Pelican

Pickering, do you have a resolution adjustment on your camera? I'm no expert, but I think your resolution needs to be tightened up, IOW, a higher setting.


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*figured it out*

Pelican i did fig this thing out thanks to all the repleys i had shutter speed or picture quality set to high its snowing right know this is a test picture


----------



## Pelican

My bad.

After I posted, I found your thread about the camera. Seems maybe I better stick to topics I know a bit better!


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*getting the ladys ready*

Ok once again thanks so much for everyones help getting ready here this afternoon for another push {hopefully}


----------



## Pickering snow removal

checking the meyer out before we go lol


----------



## JohnnyU

Here are a few new pics of my truck.
1 of 3


----------



## JohnnyU

2 of 3


----------



## JohnnyU

last one, for a while.

I'm on spring break in two weeks, I'll be making a new Headache rack and adding a gull-wing toolbox, I'll take lots of pictures of the fabbing of the rack.


----------



## columbiaplower

Fred- I love the camo on the meyer. Make it look like a western. You even painted the pump black. I'm thinking about doing the same to my used meyer 7.5 i just bought. BtW how has that plow treated you? I bought a used truck and that happen to be the brand plow it came with. One things for sure...... it ain't no Fisher  
-Nick


----------



## Mike 97 SS

You know something? I dont hate the Meyer plow as much in red! Still a POS, but in red it is a POS with style!   Mike


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*more pics*

Well has we were getting ready sat afternoon didnt have a clue that we were in for another good snow about 7inches they were calling for 2-3 had fun thats forsure. The meyer did ok guys it made it back only asking for min amounts of oil has far has color oh ya no yellow on red for fred and the pump has a black cover to protect the pump it is yellow under there.


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*another*

another


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*another*

the ugly man in the truck is the face behind the posts& repleys me!


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*one more*

ok one more i really like this camera know that i can use it , this is a resi one of the richest men in midland ceo of dow chemical.


----------



## snowplowjay

whats up with the western clone> ???? Still must destroy  LOL

Jay


----------



## ProSno

Fred, Where can I get a cool hat like that?


----------



## John DiMartino

Fred,that hat is the bomb  . You look like me after a 20 hr run in that pic  .


----------



## windmill

"You look like me after a 20 hr run in that pic"

Is that good or bad?????


----------



## BWhite

*Hey Fred*

Fred where can I get a hat like that ?


----------



## 99SDPSD

Heres the F550 with the plow on.


----------



## snowplowjay

sweet PSD

Jay


----------



## Pickering snow removal

*sweet 550 99*

Sweet truck 99 iam addicted to ford vermillion red lol . If all goes well i will be getting my 03 550 next month they have already screwed my order up once there telling me end of april know , the 97 f350 is going for the down payment kinda hate to see her leave the flock but got to get rid of my last e4od. The hat gee i always felt like a dork wearing that my wife bought it for me from a outfitters shop here for christmas a couple of years ago but ill tell ya it is one warm hat no wonder russia guys deal with the cold so well. The look well gosh i look like that 20hrs into a plow or after i get up i hate pics anway seems the person always gets ya at the most incorrect time makes me look like a chipmunk crappen a peach seed. I like the cockpit pics wylman did the other day heres one i took no frills here just the most important thing THE COFFEE CUP HOLDER. lol


----------



## wyldman

Do they actually hold coffee ? The cup holders on my 97 Dodge are more like cup launchers.They are really springy and if you hit a bump they right way the coffee ends up in the back seat !

Our newer 98+ Dodge's are much better,but i don't like the dash layout as much. 

I have a few hats like that too,kinda funny looking,but very,very warm.People will always laugh at me,but they are usually the ones who are freezing to death.


----------



## DRTYRT

*New at this site*

Hello everyone. New to this site and love what I saw so I had to join in with the fun that you guys are having. As soon as I figure out how to put or past pics here I will show you guys what I have, not much but it is something:waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## wyldman

Welcome to plowsite :waving: 

Posting pics is easy.They must be smaller then 640x640 and no more than 102K.Save them as a jpeg.Simply attach the file when you make your post.


----------



## DRTYRT

Thanks wyldman will have to try that. I,m kinda new at this pic thing and the digital thing.


----------



## myo

Welcome to Plowsite!


----------



## Shadetree Ltd.

I posted somewhere near the begining of this thread but I did not have the plow on. 1999 F350 Powerstroke 6 spd with 03 8.5' Fisher EZ-V MM2


----------



## windmill

Welcome aboard British Columbian, you've found the right place for all of your snow questions and a great bunch of friends. So where are you in BC?Also, nice logo on the truck.


----------



## myo

*New 2500HD*

I just picked up my new truck on Monday. I have an x-blade on it and now have to wait until next to year to plow... but I love the truck and plow.:waving:


----------



## myo

Forgot to add the pic.


----------



## JohnnyU

That's very sharp truck!!


----------



## John DiMartino

myo,nice looking setup,congratulations. Looks like you need to put some timbrens on the list of mods to do before next yr.


----------



## DRTYRT

Nice truck, Now u need the snow


----------



## JCurtis

*Man after my own heart !!!!*

I'm currently looking at a couple of 1999 - 2002 2500 HD's and a couple of 1500 extended cabs. One of them will most likely end up in my driveway.

Great color choice, I'm preferential to a black truck too !!! (yeah, I know they are harder to keep clean, but they look great when they are clean and equipped properly)

Like the X blade on it, I may consider one.

Myo John is correct though, definitely consider timbrens for the front end.

I wonder if it has a twin brother up there?


----------



## gordyo

myo,

Nice looking truck. Maybe mother nature will squeak out one more for us in the East Coast. Remember last May 15th?? Graduation day here at the college and it was cold and snowy and I was out salting walks. Just remember the ole saying,
"If you don't like the weather in New England just wait a minute"


----------



## snowplowjay

MYO i am droooling (even though im a total FORD guy) That setup looks BADA$$. 




Jay


----------



## mdb landscaping

sweet looking truck. glad to see you went with a gmc over the new ugly chevy grille.


----------



## porkhead1

BEAUTIFUL truck....!!!! 

Do you have any plans for mods before next winter........????

There'll be plenty of suggestions on this web site if you just ask.

With what you probably paid for it, you'd like it to last a while.

Whats it got for a motor.....????


----------



## myo

Thanks guys,

This summer I plan to do the timbrens, an ez-dump, and some other small stuff. A guy bought the twin to this truck. My dealer had his truck on the lot and I saw it and I thought it looked good. The next afternoon when I went to talk to my dealer, he already sold that truck that morning. So then I told him I wanted the same truck, engine, etc. and he found me one from the same place he got the first one. YIPPEE!!

One more storm would be nice but I know everybody is ready for spring, so I won't wish for that!!

Yeah, I have always favored GMC over Chevy but would buy both in a heartbeat.

It has the duramax/allison in it and I love it.

I'll be waving:waving:


----------



## SnowGodFather

Black and SS, what a hot combo. Now you can add some SS accessories to the truck to make them match more.


----------



## gordyo

myo,

Is that the dealership right down the street from the Walmart in Lunenburg?? My bother and sister in law live in Lunenburg and I think I've been buy that place a few times before. It looks very familiar.


----------



## cat320

Good luck myo looks good well better than the chevy.Ilike that x blade too.I test drove a D-max/allison very quiet and smooth.Just out of curiosty how much did that list for and what was the plow?is that an LS?


----------



## oakhill2000

Sweet truck MYO. I love it. I deffinatly preferr GMC over Chevy. I would have gotten one when I bought my 02 Chevy but it was a left over with the good looking nose and I loved the dark charcoal color. They are right about the dark colors they get dirty easy but look real nice when clean. I wouldn't buy a light color unless I was getting a really good deal. My other truck is dark blue you can't beat them. Good luck with her she will make a great work truck!


----------



## sno-mover

Beauitful truck good luck


----------



## myo

Yeah, she will make a great work truck. 

List was 38,970 for truck and 3800 for plow installed.

gordyo, yeah it is the dealer in Lunenburg right down the street from walmart.


----------



## snow

i'm posting these pics for SLC1. The first one is of his fleet.

From left to right
all chevy's with fisher plows
2001 Chevy 2500HD pickup
2002 Chevy 3500 dump- 9' plow
2002 Chevy 3500 dump- 9.5' v plow
2003 Chevy 4500 dump- 10' plow
Komatsu 250 wheel loader/daniels snow pusher
Cat 226 skidsteer with pusher
1994 Toyota with meyer plow


----------



## snow

here's one of the 2001 Chevy 2500HD plowing.


----------



## snow

One of the piles they make before trucking the snow away, it took 6 hours.


----------



## sno-mover

Nice fleet What size fisher on the 01 2500hd, 8'?, What motor and trans combos are they?


----------



## Mike 97 SS

Yea, Im curious too as to what size plow is on the HD pickup. You have them all listed except the pickup. My guess is its an 8' or 8.5'. All very nice trucks, all match. Id also like to know what motor and trannys are in them as well. Mike


----------



## nben

How about some more info on that 4500? Any close up photos? What brand of plow and how does the headgear effect engine access? Is it a duramax? What do you run for weight, v-box? What size body? 

Great looking fleet and thanks in advance!


----------



## mdb landscaping

ive talked to him about the 4500, and its got the big gas job motor in it. sweet pics jason.


----------



## Mike 97 SS

Nben, it looks like a Fisher plow on the 4500 judging by the yellow triangle on top. It says it has a 10' plow, so it must be a Fisher MC 10' plow. If Im right about it being a Fisher, then the headgear comes off with the plow, not blocking you from opening the hood. That 8.1L gas motor is a real nice motor in my oppinion. Mike

EDIT: Yes it is definitely a Fisher plow. After re-reading the post with the pic of the whole fleet, I see where it says all Chevys with Fisher plows. Im just curious as to what size Fisher is on the 2500HD now.


----------



## SLC1

Thankyou for the compliments guys, Here are some specs on the trucks.

1) 2001 2500hd 4x4 6000vortec motor, automatic transmission,
8' HD Fisher plow

2) 2- 2002 3500hd 4x4 6000vortec motors, automatic transmissions, one with a 9' HD Fisher Plow, one with a 9' 6" Fisher V plow

3) 2003 4500 8.1Gas motor, Allison automatic transmission, with a 10' MC Fisher Plow, The entire head gear comes off like a regular minute mount plow.

4) 1994 Toyota Pickup with automatic transmission, 6' 6" Poly Meyers Plow. 

The 4500 was purchased in January so far so good, no problems with power plowing,(plowed the blizzard) and is a good overall truck so far. Right now we are using 3yds of sand as ballast but we have a new sander on order for next season. The body is an 11' long Rugby dump body. I dont like the way the set up is for the plow you cant check anything under the hood unless the plow is off, granted it only takes a minute to take it off it still kinda stinks that you cant check fluids during the storm, but it is a good plow so far. We put quite a few hours on it this year between plowing and hauling snow all winter and it has been a good truck.


----------



## myo

Those are some nice trucks and plows!


----------



## SLC1

MYO, Thankyou for the compliments, I will try to post some close up pics of some of the trucks, looks like all the plows and sanders will be coming off for good next week, looks like the season is over, kinda was hoping for one more late season storm, but I guess it is not in the cards this year, oh well there is always next year. Just my two cents


----------



## meyer22288

great lookin trucks!


----------



## meyer22288

2001 Chevy 3500


----------



## JohnnyU

I'd like to resurrect this thread, as I think many people have gotten new trucks or new equipment, so as we are starting to get ready for this upcoming season. I know I'm as anxious as ever to get out there again, and after Meyer's post about memories, I thought we could bring this back and show off what we've done all summer to our rigs. Besides, we thrive on pictures!!!

Here is a pretty recent picture of my truck, in its more or less summer trim, I'll have to go hook up to everything this week and take some more pictures (I mean make sure it all works!)

-John


----------



## speedracer241

Nice looking truck..

Must be a midwest thing. The dual CB antenna that is.:waving: 

My plowtruck has them too 

I just like how they look,
Mark K


----------



## JohnnyU

Yea, I like the antenna's, they work really well when out on the open road too, I can pick up guys a long way off. The kinda add a 'big rig' look as well.


----------



## 90plow

how do i post a picture?


----------



## Pelican

When you reply, under all the smilies there is an attach file box. Click browse, this will give you access to your files. Select the picture you want to post, and that's it.

The file size cannot exceed 102400 bytes or 640 x 640 pixels, so you may need to resize.


----------



## 90plow

Hmm like this?


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

updated photo:


----------



## JohnnyU

Truck's lookin good! Can't wait to see some snow this year. Hopefully it turns out better this year than last! 


By the way, how's the transfercase shift linkage, did you get it adjusted properly?


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

> _Originally posted by Snowybowtie _
> *Truck's lookin good! Can't wait to see some snow this year. Hopefully it turns out better this year than last!
> 
> By the way, how's the transfercase shift linkage, did you get it adjusted properly? *


Yes I hope it will be a better snow fall this year!!

And I did fix the transfercase...loosen two nuts and slide it forward and BAM! fixed so easy, but it took me two days and a phone call to figure it out.  -later


----------



## JCurtis

ChevyHD4x4 am I missing something? 

I can't see your truck pic.


----------



## JohnnyU

If you right click on it and copy its properties "url" into the navigation bar, you can see the picture. Webshots doesn't allow remote linking to their images...


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

I can see it, I dont know why? Check back later and it might be working then.......could be the webshots website?-later



*another question why do I have only (3 postes) I know I have more then that? It is stuck on (3), not a bad number my anymeans just would like to see the number go up.


----------



## cat320

ok I thought it was just me who could not see it .


----------



## 90plow

Posts in picture forums dont count thats why its stuck on three. BTW nice truck.
Eric


----------



## GLS

That's a really sharp truck. I like everything you have done to it.

Can you give me some info on your airlift bags? What brand? How much did the airbags cost? How much was the compressor? Are they just in the rear, front, or both?


----------



## Pelican

Nice truck?

It's got a stinkin' bowtie smack in the middle of it!:realmad: 


Just kiddin':waving: 

Real sharp, I'm partial to white!


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

> _Originally posted by 0ryan0 _
> *That's a really sharp truck. I like everything you have done to it.
> 
> Can you give me some info on your airlift bags? What brand? How much did the airbags cost? How much was the compressor? Are they just in the rear, front, or both? *


0ryan0,
I got the Airlift Superduty bags with no compressor. I just ran the air hose to the rear bumper. They are for the rear only on my truck. The cost was I think $285 shipped.-later


----------



## 90plow

2001 Chevy 3500 which will hopefully be getting an 8'6" western before this winter.

ps- thanks for resizing the pics Snowybowtie :waving:


----------



## 90plow

02 F650...Thinkin 10 footer haha


----------



## 90plow

One of me messing around


----------



## cat320

That's a nice 650 can you give some specs on it what size engine,trany air or hydraulic brakes etc.


----------



## 90plow

Its a manual tranny juice brakes no CDL I believe it is the Cat 210... Ill check with my dad. We just got the exaust brake put on last week from Cat. It was real dirty in that pic Ill post a clean one when I clean it this weekend. Thanks
Eric


----------



## 90plow

All cleaned up and ready to go get dirty. I forgot I had this picture of it all clean.


----------



## phillyplowking1

Thats a nice f-650 I got two of them a 02 and 99.How do you like it?


----------



## 90plow

My dad likes it alot sometimes wishes he had gone with the air brakes on the 750 instead but the truck is perfect for towing his light machine and moving material. I'll have to see how the exaust brake works on it this weekend if its around. Do you have plows on yours? Any pictures  ?
Eric


----------



## micah79

What is the biggest Ford that you can get with juice brakes? I need a bigger truck, but I don't have time to get my cdl. I want something with about 30,000 gvwr


----------



## phillyplowking1

Well here anything over 26,000 gvw you need a CDL.Im pretty sure F-750 is only avaliable with air brakes and the Gvw is 33,000.


----------



## 90plow

Philly can you post some pictures of your plows? This thread needs some more pictures. I believe the 650 is the biggest with out air and the Topkick makes another truck also I dont know if its a 6500 maybe someone else knows. 
Eric


----------



## phillyplowking1

Well heres my new truck Ill have to get some of the other trucks.
1987 F-800


----------



## phillyplowking1

back end


----------



## 90plow

I saw that on another post did you pick it up yet?
Eric


----------



## Santo

*3&4*

Who sez LEFTOVERS arnt any good? Big Red just hasn't been baptized YET.


----------



## Santo

*3*

poly


----------



## phillyplowking1

Santo nice pics.What year are the trucks?What engines?How do you like the poly meyers?Heres the cat toolcarrier.


----------



## Santo

*load*

4x4 Volvo 2001


----------



## Santo

*rear '03*

rear


----------



## Santo

*Custom Box Blade*

'90 K-5 YES .....Done with only $35.00 in material and 22 rods.


----------



## Santo

*k-5*

stacking


----------



## Santo

*03bossv8*2***

TheBoss


----------



## phillyplowking1

What truck does the boss go on?


----------



## Santo

*New Toys*

Bosses


----------



## NNJSnow

Very nice equip. all. Ill try and get some pictures of my Boss's equipment this weekend.


----------



## Santo

*W>W>*

WhiteWidow W/Fisher


----------



## Santo

**8Fish*

8*Fish


----------



## Santo

Durango 2002


----------



## Santo

wowa


----------



## Santo

Conveyor belt special stax em like an Amoroso roll............It's a Philly thing,you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Santo

Junior..............Notice the WARNS...........No more plyers................


----------



## GLS

Here's a more recent pic of my truck.


----------



## snowplowjay

That looks great Ryan. I like the updated wheels. Gives the truck an even meaner look. Now pray for some snow 


Jay


----------



## wxmn6

Ryan, your truck/plow looks awesome!! I have the same wheels that you have, forged polished aluminum wheels on my '02 2500HD. It is a really nice upgrade option and it sure give your truck a whole new look.


----------



## snowjoker

Santo ... I use the same stuff on my plow as a deflector. The converyor belting was free and i think is better than the stuff you buy because of the sturdyness. Plus works great!!


----------



## Santo

Coulnt find 580 pix . woops


----------



## JohnnyU

Ryan, the lettering looks very professional! Thats a great looking truck too, keep it up, she looks better everytime you post a new picture!!


----------



## GLS

Thanks guys. I have gotten a lot of responses on the wheels 

Thanks john. I just had a sign shop make them and I installed them myself. I really like your truck too, I like all of the mods you have done. Also, nice picture gallery. I need to get all of my pics organized.


----------



## JohnnyU

Thanks for the compliment, Ryan.

Saturday I plan to go to the shop and dig out the plows, change a hydraulic hose and fitting, flush them, finish repaintng mine and hook them up and make sure they work. I'll take some more pictures. Hell, at this rate, I may *need* to get them out soon, 34 with patchy frost tonight!


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

You are right I was cold today ,but it's time to check the plow out for the winter!!


----------



## windmill

OK santo why the pics of the Darango?? You aren't plowing with it in that possition are you? Might work but probably won't roll the way you'd like, and it would be difficult to switch sides.


----------



## gordyo

How about a nice 2002 Sterling. No it's not mine.


----------



## BWhite

*Santo*

You have a larger selection of brand new Boss plows/Sanders etc. than my local distributor!!!!


----------



## BWhite

*gordyo*

thats something I would expect to see on a road that had unlimted funds (MasssPike)


----------



## NNJSnow

Sidewing seems a bit small to me. NJDOT's sidewings and pretty big compared to that one.


----------



## cat320

That is a nice unit.


----------



## 90plow

Are all those plows yours Santo?? thats alot of plows if they are. 
Keep the pictures comin.
Eric


----------



## John DiMartino

NYDOT 's plows have much bigger wings too. That is a nice truck though.


----------



## Santo

Hiniker / '03 xl250


----------



## Santo

> _Originally posted by Santo _
> *Hiniker / '03 xl250 *


C plow


----------



## Santo

r/s '03


----------



## Santo

1st fill


----------



## 90plow

Are these all your plows and trucks santo? Nice looking Ford you have there.
Eric


----------



## JohnnyU

I don't know, with all the fords that he's got, why is there a Chevy bed in the background of the C-plow picture? Just wondering.....


What type of hyd. fluid do you run in those plows, Santo?


----------



## JCurtis

OK, I've waited long enough. I just came home with my new XBlade on my GMC.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## JCurtis

this is the truck prior to the install


----------



## JCurtis

Another angle


----------



## JCurtis

last one without plow installed. I promise


----------



## JCurtis

With the new Xblade installed. Thanks to M&J Auto and Truck Clinic.


----------



## JCurtis

Another angle


----------



## JCurtis

And another view


----------



## JCurtis

Close up


----------



## JCurtis

another view


----------



## JCurtis

one more


----------



## JCurtis

Last one.


----------



## SnowGodFather

Boy that's shinny. good thing it will stay that way to.


----------



## gordyo

One word JCurtis,

NICE!


----------



## JCurtis

Thanks Guys, I appreciate the comments. 
I installed 265.75Rx16 Bridgestone Revos' and Timbrens on the front just to help with the weight of the X-Blade.

Then I measured the front fender height with the plow down and then again fully raised. The height went from 37 inches down to 36 inches, not too bad for a Truck with only a 4500 lb GFAWR.

Now all I have to do is get and install a headache rack for my Whelen Light Bar.

BTW, I got the Fishstick controller instead of the normal controller.

:waving:


----------



## Santo

BigRed. '97 Partners Truck .One of many.Repo Special in '99 for $15,000. Dude couldnt pay the nut Im guessing.


----------



## Santo

> _Originally posted by Santo _
> *BigRed. '97 Partners Truck .One of many.Repo Special in '99 for $15,000. Dude couldnt pay the nut Im guessing. *


REAR


----------



## Santo

Meet you at the atm.


----------



## Santo

Been staring at this piece everytime we walk by. One mans trash , another mans treasure.


----------



## Santo

Mr. $$$ Himself. He's in sandals and t-shirt when it's snowing , I dont understand him.It's only October. There he is ready to pop an unclaimed trunk. If your ever in or around the city of philly , be sure to park legally, even if your gone in for a pack of smokes.Chances are good your unit wont be there. I dont care if it's a 73 volks , 03 benz or a new hummer , there is always plenty of space for you.


----------



## JCurtis

Forgot this shot


----------



## NNJSnow

JCURTIS i love your truck looks really really nice. Santo you have nice equipment as well. Looks like you have a large snow removal crew.


----------



## Santo

WE have a large crew. We consist of a tower/repo/mechanics/painters /carpenters/welders/police/firefighters and steel fabricators. All enjoy working for the good things in life like electric , water food and taxes. No really , we all have a great time doing what we do together. Many plows make light work.


----------



## Santo

> _Originally posted by Snowybowtie _
> *I don't know, with all the fords that he's got, why is there a Chevy bed in the background of the C-plow picture? Just wondering.....
> 
> What type of hyd. fluid do you run in those plows, Santo? *


 Were not prejudice.Chevy bed is not needed when utility body is installed.
Straight tranny or hydraulic juice is fine.


----------



## Santo

> _Originally posted by 90plow _
> *Are these all your plows and trucks santo? Nice looking Ford you have there.
> Eric *


We just borrow these toys , the bank owns them


----------



## 90plow

That is a bada$$ ride Jcurtis Im liking the black truck with the stainless plow. Good luck with it. What will you be using it for? Drives commercial personal...? Aproach angle on the new Fish looks alot better than the old ones looks real agressive and almost at a 90 with the ground should make the trip edge work real nice compared to the old ones.

Santo what exactly do you do for the company are you the owner or do you work for the city? I wasnt sure if they subbed out the parking lots or does your company own them.

Eric


----------



## JCurtis

Thanks,

the attack angle is much more aggressive than the old style Fishers. They are supposed to scrape and back blade better than the old style too!

Now if Fisher Engineers really wanted to do something fantastic they would start working on a *XBLADE Stainless Steel V plow*  

I think that would be the ultimate plow setup.


----------



## Santo

Jcurtis , nice wheel.


----------



## JohnnyU

Boy Jcurtis,
I'd hate to shine my headlights at your truck at night, that xblade looks like it would reflect them right back at me!

That's one sharp truck and snowplow! I hope winter treats you well!


----------



## Pickering snow removal

heres a pic with the new trucks mvp on darn love the ultra mounts easy hook up the other trucks will get theres hooked up in the next week or so


----------



## cat320

Fred how are you likeing the new powerstroke?


----------



## phillyplowking1

Fred the trucks are looking good.Have you had any trouble with the 6.0?


----------



## Santo

Fred loves REd


----------



## Santo

3


----------



## Pickering snow removal

Fellows no troubles with the new truck the 6.0 is quiet and gets in the low 20mpg range it handles the plow pretty well too i have had to do some practice with the mvp never have had one and its gonna take some time to get use to all of its abilty. thanks for the nice comments and yes everything i own is red and ford


----------



## meyer22288

Fred im happy to hear your fleet is FORD! i'm a big ford guy myself and it makes me happy to see a ford fleet. im happy to hear you are happy with the 6.0l.


----------



## Pelican

I'm happy everyone's so happy!!!purplebou


----------



## Mike 97 SS

Fred, not everything you own is red and Ford. You have 1 Jeep and one of the plows is a Meyer.  Just pulling your leg a little. Seriously though, you have a real nice fleet of trucks and plows. Pelican, me too! Mike pumpkin:


----------



## ProSno

for you mike pumpkin: pumpkin: pumpkin: pumpkin:


----------



## Mike 97 SS

LOL!!! Mike :waving:


----------



## Rob

ROTFLMAO


----------



## snow

Here's another red ford for the collection. I picked it up friday after i got the whole truck repainted. I still have to finish hooking up the strobes, put in the bedliner, and put on the diamond plate bedrail covers and get tints but the whole truck is complete and it already back to work.

Bryan


----------



## phillyplowking1

Snow,your truck is lookin good.How are you making out with your Mack?


----------



## snow

Well, i still have only 1 mack (for now). The current update is i drove it to where my friends put on an old equipment show right down the street from where i had the truck parked.

When i brought it there to the farm (where the show is), one of the farmers was moving some dirt and concrete and asked if i could haul some loads down the hill to where he was dumping the stuff, so i did that.

As far as mechanical and other stuff to the truck, i spray painted some spots on it, and put new spark plugs in.

There's still a couple macks i might pursue, such as a B81 with a Rock body, the 6 wheeler R model i'm going to get soon, an R model 10 wheeler tractor and a DM800 10 wheeler dump.



Bryan


----------



## 90plow

Snow is that ford the same one as in your picture book online, the one with the dented hood and bumper and the white pinstripes all over it? Looks like a nice truck. 
Eric


----------



## snow

90plow-


Yes, that is the same truck. I was going to have just the hood, fender and bumper fixed, but figured the truck could use a freshening up. Not visible in the photo is the grey pinstripe which goes along good with the rear bumper. 



Tomorrow hopefully the bedliner and chrome bedrail covers will be in.


Then i just have to get lugnuts for my 35" tires and rims.


Bryan


----------



## snowplowjay

Ok decided to take a few shots today. Got the winter tires on and just put the new marker plates on. (see if you get what they mean )


----------



## snowplowjay

One of the back (just to rub in the NY pride HAHA)


----------



## snowplowjay

Note that decal on the left side of the pic on the bumper.


----------



## 90plow

Nice rides Jay. Both yours? Put a snow way on the Ranger 7.5 or so..  or maybe a nice little western.
Eric


----------



## snowplowjay

> _Originally posted by 90plow _
> *Nice rides Jay. Both yours? Put a snow way on the Ranger 7.5 or so..  or maybe a nice little western.
> Eric *


HAHA I wish I could slap a nice little plow on the Ranger. I however was an idiot and bought a 2wd.  Oh well hopefully by next winter ill have a new F250 PSD or 2500 Cummins with an X blade to plow with 

Jay


----------



## 90plow

Yea thats what I'm hoping for in two years when my brother gets his license sell my 1500 to him and buy a nice 2 or 350 throw a 8' western on it, that would be ideal for me. You could throw a plow on that 2x jsut add lots of ballast look around on here I'm sure lots of guys have asked about putting a plow on a 2x small truck   haha.
Eric
BTW- Looks like you keep your vehicles nice and clean the only way they should be.


----------



## snowplowjay

If your vehicle is parked on my property it gets cleaned . Thats one thing you gotta have clean vehicles . 




Jay


----------



## cat320

You must have alot of freinds and neigbors stopping by then LOL .Do you make house calls ?


----------



## snowplowjay

Haha on ocassion........yes I do make housecalls. Detailing brings in a couple of extra bucks when someone calls me up to do their rigs.


I do it all.......... Vaccuum, wash, wax, polish chrome, etc.



Jay


----------



## chtucker

I would need to stop at Jay's house every day.. 1/2 mile of dirt road, couple years of drought and speeding neighbors COAT everything in talcum like dust.

Lent my truck to an employee, returned in to me detailed. Used armor all on everything plastic. Truck is COATED in oily dusty mix now.

Howard


----------



## JCurtis

Hey Jay, whats that address again? My truck needs to be detailed


----------



## meyer22288

Bryan your truck looks better every time i see it. Get some more pics of the truck


----------



## snowplowjay

All you fellas have to do is pm me and ill make sure I get your trucks a good wash WAX and vaccuum before winter sets in . Ill even throw a coat of wax on your plows .



Jay


----------



## JCurtis

how much?


----------



## snowjoker

> _Originally posted by snowplowjay _
> *Haha on ocassion........yes I do make housecalls. Detailing brings in a couple of extra bucks when someone calls me up to do their rigs.
> 
> I do it all.......... Vaccuum, wash, wax, polish chrome, etc.
> 
> Jay *


After the BBQ You can do mine too right?????


----------



## snowplowjay

Usually between 100 and 150 for a complete detail job.


Jay


----------



## JCurtis

Geez I was hoping to get mine done before the BBQ


----------



## snowplowjay

Well if your interested you can Email or PM me. We could discuss a fellow member hookup 



Jay


----------



## JCurtis

you available wednesday? during the day?
I may be up in your area


----------



## A.L. Inc.

JCurtis-Great looking truck, lots of luck with it. I love my 2500HD. Last winter was it's first and it was flawless. Mike


----------



## wxmn6

Here is a pic of my rig with new Fisher plow. That pic was taken on the day I took it home.


----------



## Santo

How long did you leave it down on the way home?


----------



## JohnnyU

Stephen are you going to remove that edge ant let the base angle wear down for a while this year?

Great looking truck, now that I can see it fullsize!  Way to go!


----------



## wxmn6

Santo - are you referring that I left the plow down on road all the way back home and had to install the cutting edge?  

Anyway to answer Snowbowtie's question.... yes I did remove the cutting edge on the same day I took it back home, right after I took the pic. The dealer threw it in for free. Nice freebie huh?  Will have to wear down the base angle for a few seasons before I would need install the cutting edge or perhaps I would consider getting the U-edge.


----------



## JD PLOWER

wxmn nice plow! I might not remember this correctly but didn't you say something about a vplow?


----------



## wxmn6

Yes I was considering about V plow, but I looked at pros and cons, and decided that the straight plow would be better suited for me. I am considering getting a set of power scoops which should be more effective than V plow.


----------



## Santo

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *Santo - are you referring that I left the plow down on road all the way back home and had to install the cutting edge?
> 
> Anyway to answer Snowbowtie's question.... yes I did remove the cutting edge on the same day I took it back home, right after I took the pic. The dealer threw it in for free. Nice freebie huh?  Will have to wear down the base angle for a few seasons before I would need install the cutting edge or perhaps I would consider getting the U-edge.  *


Cutting Edge Optional on the big Fish?


----------



## Santo

C-plow by Hiniker


----------



## gordyo

Ok I'm not gettin something here. I thought the C plow was supposed to be able to fold forward so you can backdrag from a garage but looking at that picture wouldn't you snap off the plow guides??


----------



## snowplowjay

Hey Santo you must really like that C Plow since its the second time that you have posted it on this same thread. 



Jay


----------



## BWhite

*It folds*

see the continuous hinge about a third up from the bottom ? it folds there


----------



## long0

I'm with Gordyo on this one - Two rubber cutting edges on some type of wing? I can understand both of them if the wing is expanded, but from the looks of the picture, it seems that the wing is pointing forward? What am I missing? 

Andy


----------



## JohnnyU

I think the box-ends fold with the top section, to create a box c-plow. I too would think the markers would snap off, or scratch something....


----------



## speedracer241

Hey Santo,
Mount that unit up and take a few snapshots of how it works for us.

Inquiring minds want to know:waving: 
Mark K


----------



## Pelican

Yeah, we want a *demo*nstration!


----------



## Santo

Patience my plowheads ......Patience.


----------



## BWhite

*Hmm*

I saw a c-plow work . You can't see the continuous hinge The top hinges over to become a back dragging box plow !!! the rookie sticks are in the way , and I also thought they will scratch something....garage doors etc . There are also a lot more moving parts .


----------



## cat320

Phil did you ever get the truck pennhazle still has it listed?
http://www.pennhazle.com/image.asp?PictureID=455


----------



## BWhite

*my truck*

first pic


----------



## snowplowjay

Hey BWhite that looks like a sweeeeeeeet driveway plowing setup. 



Jay


----------



## Santo

'03 50


----------



## Santo

Sterling


----------



## snowplowjay

I like those strobes mounted in the grille on that Sterling. Looks very interesting.



Jay


----------



## BWhite

*pic 2*

2


----------



## slplow

Here is 01'


----------



## slplow

And here is my 98.


----------



## slplow

Two day's old.


----------



## windmill

slplow they're so cute when they're only two days old, but just wait until it's a teenager. That's when they get tempremental and costly. 
Nice truck!


----------



## slplow

Windmill, I think when they become teenagers i'll tell them,there on there own.


----------



## penberth

*2000 Cherokee with 6.5' Meyer Max*

Here is a picture of my Cherokee....just bought the plow used in March and installed it over the summer. So I'm not too sure how good it plows yet.


----------



## snowplowjay

Good to see another Cherokee Plower  nice setup.



Jay


----------



## Adams plowing

*truck pic*

Heres a pic of My truck.

seth


----------



## 90plow

Got lights? Nice rig Penberth. I think youll find that all those lights over your head will give you snow eyes. Does anyone else know what Im talking about. The light shining into the snow kinda putting you into a daze. You'll see it after plowing with them all on for a while. My friend had them on his 350 and he had that problem ended up turning them backwards and sideways to use as aux. lights.
Nice Dodge too.
Eric


----------



## wxmn6

Anyone notice that the last 3 pics are CRYSTAL CLEAR? Very beautiful and fine high quality image. I wonder how they are able to do it, keeping it under 102Kbytes.


----------



## Snow Jaw

:yow!: wow all those pictures..!!









I AM FOR HIRE!!! am in Omaha Nebraska.. any one from there to hire me?

my plow is 7.5 foot, thinking of add more on sides make it 9 feet or so.. truck is a 3/4 ton 4x4 with 400 motor.. sure strong to plow up the snow in front.

I have moved to Omaha.. big city.. spot alot trucks with plow mounts on front of them alot of them..


----------



## penberth

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *Anyone notice that the last 3 pics are CRYSTAL CLEAR? Very beautiful and fine high quality image. I wonder how they are able to do it, keeping it under 102Kbytes.  *


I used my Olympus 4mp digital camera. Then convert the picture to a .jpg at 800x600. I also linked to it from my own webhosting instead of uploading it to plowsite. But I think the pictures are around 68kb each.


----------



## penberth

> _Originally posted by 90plow _
> *Got lights? Nice rig Penberth. I think youll find that all those lights over your head will give you snow eyes. Does anyone else know what Im talking about. The light shining into the snow kinda putting you into a daze. You'll see it after plowing with them all on for a while. My friend had them on his 350 and he had that problem ended up turning them backwards and sideways to use as aux. lights.
> Nice Dodge too.
> Eric *


Yeah, I know what your talking about. I have turned them on before when its snowing out. Its like an asteriods game.  I had the lights on there before I even put the plow on. I used to use them when four wheeling. But haven't used them much lately.


----------



## IA snoman

OryanO, I too love your truck. I have watched you make changes to your truck and it is sweet. I love the color. I have a '96 Chevy Tahoe that is Indigo Blue. How is the power in your truck? If it is a '95, it isn't a Vortec. Just curious. If you ever think of selling it, let me know, I'M INTERESTED! We aren't to far away from each other.


----------



## GLS

IA snoman - thanks. The power isn't great, but it's not bad. I wish it was the vortec. So far, the max weight it has pulled is 11,700 lbs (total weight, truck loaded with gravel and towing mowing trailer), it didn't pull it fast, but it wasn't struggling to do it either. It doesn't have a lot of horsepower, but it feels like there's good torque (I don't know the exact specs). It also helps having the 4.10 gears. I don't think i'll ever sell it, I love it. I just bought it last year. Where exactly in Iowa are you?


----------



## IA snoman

OryanO, I am from the Marshalltown area, just north about 10 minutes. If you ever change your mind about your truck, let me know. LET THE SNOW BEGIN!


----------



## JohnnyU

I was up in your guy's neighborhood today. I was at Cordova Dragway Park. Thought about looking you up, but needed to get back to town semi-early. Some other time maybe. I agree with IA, nice truck OryanO!


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

Installing the snow deflector and checking the plow.









LET IT SNOW!!


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

My first plow truck and back up truck for tight places (beater) with no heater.


----------



## Pelican

Anyone else seeing red X's?


----------



## BWhite

*Pelican*

THe pics are coming up perfect here .


----------



## windmill

Yeah pelican I was seeing red too. Then I right clicked copied the address went to the picture site, saw the picture, then exited and lo and behold the picture had replaced the X. Kind of like the old days when we had to do arithmetic without calculators!


----------



## snowplowjay

Red X's is all that I see also 



Jay


----------



## snowjoker

_Originally posted by snowplowjay _
*Red X's is all that I see also 

Jay *

Same here my friend:realmad:


----------



## JohnnyU

I had to copy and paste, but I was able to see them. 

If that doesnt work, try this: www.mct.truckmoxie.com/chevyhd4x4


----------



## snowjoker

One sharp truck man!!!


----------



## 90plow

That trucks way to nice to plow with... I like the rig Chevy HD. The toyota isnt bad looking either.
Eric


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

Thanks guys!! for the complements, but it is a work truck sort of  , the toyota does the dirty work


----------



## 90plow

Heres my other truck that I never posted a picture of. No plow...yet thinking maybe nice 7 1/2' western on the front  .
Its a 95 GMC 1500 4x4 with the 305 put the air raid throttle body spacer K&N air filter, flomax exaust and a hypertech performance chip on it. Runs decent with alright gas mileage. Needs a plow though.
Eric


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

90plow,

Good looking truck!


----------



## Santo

Old Bosses waiting for action.


----------



## chayesf250

Here's my truck. Getting a Fisher 8' MM2 put on Wednesday. I've wanted a plow since I was a little kid. Now I'm like a big kid in a candy store, can't wait.


----------



## sbrennan007

Nice truck!


----------



## sbrennan007

*Mine W/Plow*

Just add snow...


----------



## chayesf250

Back at ya!!


----------



## meyer22288

Nice trucks guys. cant wait to see the ford with the new plow. i like the new chevy to.


----------



## penberth

*Re: Mine W/Plow*



> _Originally posted by sbrennan007 _
> *Just add snow... *


Very nice. That's what I would like to have. Nice 2500 with a Western. Been seeing a lot of them at Chevy dealers in the area. I just stay clear. I am trying to pay off my Jeep, then I can look at getting a 2500.


----------



## sbrennan007

This is my first Chevy. I have had Fords for many years now. This was my last plow truck.

2000 F350 SC Dullay PSD


----------



## landscaper3

We still are waiting for fall cleanups to be done before we hang the plows and sanders. Heres 3 of the year round trucks, the winter only ones out back (LOL)


----------



## meyer22288

Landscaper3 what kind of plows and sanders do you run on your trucks. great looking fleet.


----------



## landscaper3

Meyer22288
The plows that are made in Maine!
Fisher!!!!!!!
Dump has 9'
F350 P/U has 8'
F250 P/U has 8.6 power V
2500 chevy 9'
3500 chevy 9'
All have Fisher sanders but one Stainless steel Down Easter which is also made in Maine.
www.sandspreader.com


----------



## festerw

Here is the link to the pictures of my Dakota.

http://www.dodgetrucks.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=336057#336057


----------



## windmill

Uhhhhm festerw tried the link but got to a page which requires a username and password. I don't think you'd care to pass those on would you????


----------



## festerw

Sorry about the link I thought that was one of the forums that you could get to without being registered. I figured that would be easy but apparently not.  For some reason when I try to post the pictures all I get is the text no pic.

This link should work

http://dodgetrucks.org/cgi-bin/index.pl?cat=500&user=477&thumb=1


----------



## NNJSnow

landscaper 8 love the trucks, look nice and uniformed. Hope the inside is clean too


----------



## chayesf250

Here's my truck with plow. Only got a couple of pics before camera died, needs new battery. I'll post more when I get that fixed. This is a great site and I just want to say thanks for all the good information and help. Oh, and also the laughs.


----------



## JohnnyU

Chayes- Thats a good looking truck! Welcome to Plowsite! Good luck this year, it looks like that new blade needs to be broken in....


----------



## Mike 97 SS

Great looking Ford! Looks really nice, black truck, yellow plow and chrome wheels.  Truck doesnt seem to sag at all. Do you have Timbrens or just the X springs or both?? Good luck this season! :waving: Mike


----------



## chayesf250

Thanks guys.  Mike 97 SS, just Timbrens. I was surprised myself that it really didn't sag that much. I'll have to break out the tape measure and see.


----------



## chayesf250

Mike 97 SS, yes it also has the X springs, I checked today. Here are pics of the plow raised and lowered. There is no ballast yet either.


----------



## chayesf250

raised...


----------



## Mike 97 SS

Yea, the X springs come with the snowplow prep package I believe. Thanks for the pictures, looks great! If I was you, Id be outside raising and lowering it continually just for fun!  Mike :waving:


----------



## Guest

chayesf250,

Looks great:bluebounc 

Greg

PS. Get rid of those doorstops, I mean, shoes


----------



## uspp223

Great looking set-up--


----------



## HandyHaver

I'm Ready!!!!


----------



## ProSno

Nothing like a ford, aint gotta turn no torsion bars up now do ya!


----------



## HandyHaver

Hang em High!!


----------



## CARDOCTOR

now thats a serious snow deflector



nice wings










john


----------



## 90plow

Nice truck chayes. Have you used that plow yet it looks brand new. I'm not sure but Ive heard that you arent supposed to run a wear edge on a fisher untill the trip edge is worn correctly in order for it to trip right and wear the blades right. Ask around on the site.
Eric


----------



## CPSS

One of 3, F-250 Powerstrokes


----------



## chayesf250

Thanks for the comments guys.  Dockboy and 90plow, the doorstops and cutting edge will be coming off, thanks for the suggestions. I went out to Chucks FAQ page and all the answers were right there, so much information there. Do you think those shoes will be heavy enough to drown the stray cats that keep knocking over the trash barrels. No, I kid I kid.


----------



## c.t. lawn care

my truck i know not as big...LOOKING.... lol


----------



## c.t. lawn care

another


----------



## olly2500

*my plow truck*

hi there,
i'm new at the plowsite and i wanted to show you my truck.


----------



## windmill

Hi olly2500. Welcome to SC. We need more Canucks (I'm from B.C.)  on this site. Very nice setup you've got.


----------



## JohnnyU

Henry, we're on PS... 

Welcome Olly!


----------



## windmill

Exactly, Super Channel !! What did you think?!?


----------



## JohnnyU

lol, You know I watched the Super Channel when I lived in Tokyo. One of only three English tv Stations!


----------



## accipiter12

Diesel, are these your pictures?

Blake
WA


----------



## accipiter12

Another one.

Blake
WA


----------



## accipiter12

Nice truck.

Blake
WA


----------



## accipiter12

Pushing snow. The pictures need to be a JPEG file. If they'r not, they can't be upload. There might be another type of file you can use to upload, but the most common and easiest to remember is JPEG.

Blake
WA


----------



## accipiter12

Well, I saw that Diesel was having trouble with posting pictures, but I screwed up and didn't realize that this whole string of posts were never viewed by me so they started me out on page one. "dizzy: So I replied and put these up, off of a link/website at the end of Diesel's posts, but I've been going through the 38 pages of photos and I see that these photos are of somebody elses. Sorry about that. I was just trying to help Diesel out.  


Blake
WA


----------



## CPSS

F-600


----------



## timsjeep




----------



## JohnnyU

Taken this morning


----------



## windmill

Wow, and you got the pic at the same time as the strobe went off, So cool.  You . . . . are an amazing photographer Snowybowtie.


----------



## Craftybigdog

Very nice I love my Dodge!


----------



## JohnnyU

Hehe, I knew someone would comment about that... Actually I took a few pictures before that one, but when I looked back through them, that was the coolest!


----------



## TSG

*First plow...*


----------



## SnowGodFather

My newest addition, and some one said I aint got no money.


----------



## windmill

I don't know about you SnowGodFather, but the bank does! 
Some of them will lend money to just about anybody.


----------



## GesnerLawn

A camouflaged plow truck? Hope the strobe works, because otherwise you're going to be invisible.


----------



## windmill

Camouflaged? I could see it, and I walk and plow with a white stick. White is definitely good for sneaking up on flakes. They don't even see you coming. I like it.


----------



## slowpoke

Here's mine


----------



## bluenite608

NICE TO SEE A BROTHER DODGE OWNER!!! I LO VE MY RAM, I POSTED PICS OF IT ACTUALLY DIESELGEEK HELPED ME OUT WITH THE PICS. CHECK IT OUT AT THE PICTURE FORUM UNDER "BLIZZARD PLOWS RULE". NICE RIG!!!


----------



## slowpoke

Thanks Bluenight,

Rams Rule ... Others Drool!!!!


----------



## phillyplowking1

2001 Chevy 3500 ext cab 4x4 dually>duramax/allison>with a blizzard 810


----------



## phillyplowking1

1996 Mack Rd triaxle with a 12' Frink plow& 1999 Ford F-650 dump with a 10' meyers(modded C-8).

Both with undertailgate spreaders


----------



## phillyplowking1

2002 Case 590 M 4x4 
backround 2 2000 Case 580 super L 4x2


----------



## jscott

Here is my contribution....


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

heres a pic of the newest addition to our fleet ....i should be gettib it lettered tomow and will post another pic


----------



## accipiter12

Phillplowking1, you have quite a few NICE backhoes! Good for u for picking case.

Blake
WA


----------



## phillyplowking1

Thanks Accipiter12,
I have 4 case 580 super l 4x2
and 2 new 590 super M 4x4
I have had no trouble with them except for one blowing a hydro pump.


----------



## Dieselgeek

Wow, just went through all 39 pages, and must say there are some good looking rigs on this website...


----------



## bolensdriver

nben said:


> OK, I knew someone would bite:
> 
> Shaper,
> This is not a H.P. Fairfield set-up. It is almost entirely homemade. The Blade was made by a farmer on the mid-coast area (Wiscasset?) back in the mid 80's. He did fabrication on the side. Everything else was fabricated by me. I did look at a few of H.P. Fairfield's but felt that they were not quite rugged enough for a truck with a loaded 10' sander. A few municipalities around here have them and have had a few problems.
> 
> Pelican,
> It is put together just like the big ones. The rear is hydraulically lifted. There is a town in the area that fabricated their own set-up and gave me quite a few good ideas. Originally my father purchased the wing set-up from a farmer that did fabrication on the side. He (the farmer) installed it on our 1981 c3500 (yes, 2 wheel drive) back in the mid 80's. The rear frame mount was completely scratch built and the front section was that from Cox Manufacturing. We later installed it on a 1986 K3500, changing a few things here and there when we did it. When we upgraded to the 15000 GVW chassis, nothing was going to bolt up and it was obvious that it was going to easier to start from scratch. Last winter (not a lot of snow) I had time to do the research and get the project done (we were 2 seasons without a wing truck). We plow 6 private roads and find that a wing is helpful with shelfing, pushing back, and those dreaded cul-de-sacs. I will see what I have for pictures on my computer and try to take some more to post.


I know the man, his name is Wayne Brown who makes 'em and he makes other plows for 1-tons and pickups, even one way plows


----------



## Eyesell

Glad to see this post is still around with over 772 replies, can't believe it. :redbounce purplebou :redbounce


----------



## Boast Enterpris

Man those pictures are great! :waving: They really get a guy pumped up!! :redbounce


----------



## david Ster

*Mega Scoops*



ChevyHD4X4 said:


> Yes I hope it will be a better snow fall this year!!
> 
> And I did fix the transfercase...loosen two nuts and slide it forward and BAM! fixed so easy, but it took me two days and a phone call to figure it out.  -later


* nice pic on chevy truck site*
would like to talk with you please call me.
David Sterrett
Vice President
EZ Technologies,Inc.
(517) 896-4081
Thank youhttp://www.eztechusa.com


----------



## Lake2LakePlowin

*finally we have some snow!!*

here are a few pictures of the new truck this year to get the business moving. i took them today after i got done clearing a lot , let me know what yall think.


----------



## WOODY367

I can't beleive this post is still going 4 Years later. "cool"


----------



## ghosttridder

hey nice truck! i have the same Spreader! lol


----------



## newlooklandscp

*Keeping it going*

Well I'll add to the post to keep it going.

Here they are:


----------



## ghosttridder

newlooklandscp said:


> Well I'll add to the post to keep it going.
> 
> Here they are:


nice trucks, can i have 'em?


----------



## Eyesell

Nice ride, what kind of tires are on that beast ??


----------



## SnoFarmer

Eyesell said:


> Nice ride, what kind of tires are on that beast ??


I saw this at the bottom of his page..:waving: 
Lake To Lake Contracting
Owner/Operator
2005 2500HD Duramax Diesel
Fabtec 6" lift kit
285/75/16 Copper Discover M&S<<<<<<<<:waving: 
Banks Six Guns kit 
Turbo back 4" to a 5" outlet exhaust
106 gal. Transfer-Flow fuel system
8 1/2' Western Ultra Mount
Sno-Ex Mini-Pro 575 Salter


----------



## Eyesell

Thank You , sorry about that.


----------



## Rgory

*Newlook*

Hey Ken,

I know Matt p. Did you get to plow anything this past weekend? It would have been nice if the low would have stayed to the South. They say up around Gurnee got 12+ Inches.

Best of luck to everyone. And plow safely,

Ryan


----------



## newlooklandscp

Ghosttridder,
Hey, any things for sale at the right price. LOL.

Rgory,
Hey how is it going? Matt mention to me that he had a friend down by him, that just picked up a plow truck. Last weekend it rained till about 8pm. Then it was a rain/sleet mix for about an 1hr and all at once, around 9pm on the way home from my g/f's house (she lives in Palos Hills), it switched to straight snow by O'Hare. We got about 5 inches total and it stopped around 2ish. The only thing is it warmed up so fast that some of it started to melt by morning. When I reach my last account around 9am there was only about 2-3" but I'm still bills for 5". I went through a ton of salt to keep stuff from freezing up during the night and oh man that sh*t was heavy too. Matt did say you had a truck so if you are looking for work I might need a sub if I can't make it home and possibly all next season. P/M me if your interested or my email is [email protected]. All my accounts are within 5 miles of O'Hare. Did you guys get anything down by you?

Ken


----------

